# PETEREK (formerly cCasperTFG) MOD & Cable Thread



## HeatFan12

IT’S ABOUT TIME!!!
  
 Appreciation Thread for PETEREK (formerly known as cCasperTFG)!!
  
 Wanted to start a thread on the outstanding work and customer service of PETEREK!
  
  
 After a little while here on Head-Fi and collecting a few headphones along the wonderful journey, I wanted removable cables on my phones that did not have them already.  Love the Grados, but using the adapter for my ¼” terminated ones was not fun.  Not only does it put stress on the headphone jack, if you have to move around with the added weight, it is not a pleasant experience in any way.
  
 The DAP market has blown up and will continue to grow and I want to have the option to use all my phones plugged into them without carrying around a lot of weight.  As well as using them with my home amps.
  
 Plugging a Furutech plug into a mini adapter into a DAP was almost as painful as LBJ leaving the Heat….Too much stress!!!
  
 I reached out to B. PETEREK in reference to what I wanted to accomplish.  His communication was always on point and even when I had 80 questions, he took them all in stride and always answered in a very helpful way.
  
 All communication was done through ETSY.
  
 After he explained the best options, we went with the SMC connectors on my double entry phones.  I have several cables I use with my HE-300, which I can also use going this route and vice versa.  First up were my SR60 & SR225.
  
 Outstanding work!!!  I was updated on the whole process along the way.  To be able to swap out cables, especially with Grados was just priceless.  The stock cables were converted to SMC while keeping the termination as well.
  
 Up next are my D5ks.  I love the sexy sound of those phones but with a stock cable as thick as a python and about 27 feet long, they need some mod love.  I can probably get at least seven different terminated cables in all different sizes with that stock cable.
  
 BIG THANKS B. and a BIG THANKS to Fleasbaby for the woodies on my SR225s!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  
  
 Cheers!!!


----------



## HeatFan12

More goodies from PETEREK!  Awesome work!!  Thanks B.!!!!!


----------



## Trastan

(Reposting from the TH900 thread.)
  
 I needed my TH900 converted to 4-pin XLR for use with my new Mjolnir 2 amp, and the awesome @PETEREK was able to take care of it for me (including an adapter with the original plug). He just supplied me with some gorgeous photos, and they're too amazing not to share. Highly recommended!


----------



## keoki

Don't have it yet but woke up this morning to see this beautiful wire for my HD 700. Much mahalo....


----------



## pervysage

heatfan12 said:


> More goodies from PETEREK!  Awesome work!!  Thanks B.!!!!!


 
  
 What kind of connectors are these on the Denon's?
  
 I wonder if a similar mod would be possible on the TH900 which has identical design but using HD800 female connectors instead (for use with HD800 stock or aftermarket cables).


----------



## Trastan

pervysage said:


> What kind of connectors are these on the Denon's?
> 
> I wonder if a similar mod would be possible on the TH900 which has identical design but using HD800 female connectors instead (for use with HD800 stock or aftermarket cables).


 
 That looks like the HiFiMan connector type. I'm sure that @PETEREK would be able to add those (or the HD800 versions) onto the TH900. The stock TH900 cable is pretty great, though - I wouldn't throw that away unless I needed to! Just get it balanced with an adapter, like I did above with mine, and you should be good to go.


----------



## pervysage

trastan said:


> That looks like the HiFiMan connector type. I'm sure that @PETEREK
> would be able to add those (or the HD800 versions) onto the TH900. The stock TH900 cable is pretty great, though - I wouldn't throw that away unless I needed to! Just get it balanced with an adapter, like I did above with mine, and you should be good to go.




What about getting the female HD800 connectors on the TH900, but keeping the stock cable and getting HD800 male connectors attached to it along with a balanced 4-pin connector? 

Would be able to keep the stock cable sound but at the same time be able to experiment with after market cables if I wanted to.


----------



## Trastan

pervysage said:


> What about getting the female HD800 connectors on the TH900, but keeping the stock cable and getting HD800 male connectors attached to it along with a balanced 4-pin connector?
> 
> Would be able to keep the stock cable sound but at the same time be able to experiment with after market cables if I wanted to.


 
 That's true, and would be very cool. Cable adventures!


----------



## pervysage

trastan said:


> That's true, and would be very cool. Cable adventures!




Yeah! The idea came to me as I was in the market for an afermarket balanced cable for my HD800's. It would be nice to be able to share cables between them and the TH900 with ease.


----------



## HeatFan12

Great pics guys!!!!!
  
  
 Quote:


pervysage said:


> What kind of connectors are these on the Denon's?
> 
> I wonder if a similar mod would be possible on the TH900 which has identical design but using HD800 female connectors instead (for use with HD800 stock or aftermarket cables).


 
  
  
 Hey pervysage,
  
 As stated above, yes those are Hifiman connectors (SMC).  Cable rolling is awesome...lol...Different shapes, sizes and terminations...Using Grado stock SR225 cable with my Denons now.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Trastan

Having just purchased a pair of LCD-X, I contacted @PETEREK for a quality balanced cable to replace the mediocre pack-in. He recommended the Double Helix Cables' Nucleotide. Looking forward to receiving these on Wednesday!


----------



## pervysage

Thought I would post pics from @PETEREK of the work he did on my TH900's:
  
 - TH900 modified with HD800 connections (for use with various HD800 cables that I will soon have in my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
 - TH900 cable converted with HD800 connectors and 4-pin XLR
 - Left over single-ended TH900 connector converted into a 4-pin XLR to single-ended connector for use with single-ended amps


----------



## InsanityOne

*Intro:*
  
 Wow I can't believe that I didn't find out about this thread until just a few minutes ago! I am definitely going to be sharing all of the work that @PETEREK has done for me over time. (And more to come I'm sure.) But hopefully this thread will allow more people to find out about his awesome work!
  
*Fostex TH-600 Stage 1:*
  
 I'll start off with the Fostex TH-600 "detachable cable" mod that he did for me using Hifiman / mini-smc connectors. Up until owning my TH-600's I had always owned headphones that had detachable cables. But, I wasn't willing to give that luxury up, so I decided to have this little mod done which inevitably lead to many more mods being done to my TH-600's.
  
*Preview:*
  

  


Spoiler: The rest of the images are here:



 

  

  

  

  

  

  


  
*Fostex TH-600 Stage 2:*
  
 Then, after getting the "detachable cable" mod finished, I spoke a lot back and forth with @PETEREK about what else I could do to my TH-600's to make them truly "one of a kind" and he suggested getting some different chambers so that is just what I did; along with adding some extra headband padding, the Lawton Audio dampening kit for the drivers and Lawton Audio Angle Pads for even more comfort.
  
*Preview:*
  

  


Spoiler: The rest of the images are here:



 

  

  

  

  


  
 Unfortunately I ended up selling my TH-600's to finance a couple other projects that were also just recently completed by @PETEREK.
  
*Beyerdynamic T5p:*
  
 Next up I will be sharing the complete over-haul that  did to my Beyerdynamic T5p's. When I first received these headphones from the seller in Russia (note: I live in the central US) they had some strange scuffs and grey markings on the original grills, but that did not phase me because I only had the original T5p's in my possession for about two days before I sent them off for modification.
  
 This project started out as me thinking "how can I make these headphones more one of a kind than my TH-600's?" So when I was talking to  I basically just told him to "go crazy" with them and surprise me. He definitely did not disappoint! I will post the list of mods completed and the pictures below.
  
*List of Mods Completed:*
  

Dual 4-pin mini-xlr cable entries
Additional bass-port
Walnut wood inserts (Courtesy of @fleasbaby)
Custom powder-coated yokes
A Double-Helix Cables Nucleotide Cable terminated in 4-pin XLR w/ a 4-pin XLR to 1/4" adapter
NOT PICTURED: Mr. Speakers Alpha Pads
NOT PICTURED: Additional Beyerdynamic headband pad
  
*Preview:* 
  


  


Spoiler: The rest of the images are here:




  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
  


  
*Beyerdynamic T5p Cable:*
  
 And to go along with this newly defined pair of T5p's I commissioned a custom Double-Helix Cables Nucleotide cable terminated in 4-pin XLR with a 4-pin XLR to 1/4" adapter from @PETEREK as well.
  
*Preview:*
  


  


Spoiler: The rest of the images are here:




  

  

  

  

  
  


  
*Conclusion:*
  
 All in all, @PETEREK is an absolute pleasure to work with and I look forward to working with him again in the future. Until then, keep up the great work!
  
 Thanks!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## fleasbaby

PETEREK is the $h1t...I use him for all of my cabling on my builds...

I want removables on my next build (Magnum V6 drivers, Black Limba and Maple cups). I am worried about how big mini-XLR plugs are. The SNC ones look a lot slimmer...might chase that up with him.


----------



## rebelme801

Just wanted to share with everyone what an amazing job PETEREK did on my custom T50rp headphones. Starting with a custom high gloss paint job with contrasting Fostex logos. He then added Lohb leather headband and glossy powder coated sliders and finished off the look with Shure alcantara earpads. The cable is PETEREK's custom litz cable terminated with ALO balanced pin. Overall, the build quality is excellent and exceeded all of my expectations. The pics below are amazing as he is well accomplished photographer, but they do not show how truly beautiful these headphones are. I own quite a few nice headphones and I love the look of my PETEREK more than any other headphone, they really are that nice! Having ample time to listen to these headphones I can say with no reservation that these are truly high fidelity with some of the best tuning possible. The timbre is very natural and there is a very addictive quality about the sound that makes all types of music shine. They sound great out of my Theorem 720, I can just listen to music and forget about everything else. Isn't that what the whole headphone experience is about?











Much thanks to B. PETEREK for making me such a wonderful headphone. Hopefully, he will continue to offer this service as I am already planning my next order. Great, great guy and most outstanding customer service!


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






rebelme801 said:


> Just wanted to share with everyone what an amazing job PETEREK did on my custom T50rp headphones. Starting with a custom high gloss paint job with contrasting Fostex logos. He then added Lohb leather headband and glossy powder coated sliders and finished off the look with Shure alcantara earpads. The cable is PETEREK's custom litz cable terminated with ALO balanced pin. Overall, the build quality is excellent and exceeded all of my expectations. The pics below are amazing as he is well accomplished photographer, but they do not show how truly beautiful these headphones are. I own quite a few nice headphones and I love the look of my PETEREK more than any other headphone, they really are that nice! Having ample time to listen to these headphones I can say with no reservation that these are truly high fidelity with some of the best tuning possible. The timbre is very natural and there is a very addictive quality about the sound that makes all types of music shine. They sound great out of my Theorem 720, I can just listen to music and forget about everything else. Isn't that what the whole headphone experience is about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


 Mmm, yes! Those T50-RP's are looking great! Definitely need some more @PETEREK love up in here! Spread the word friends!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## MrMan

I've been a long time customer of Casper/Peterek. Every idea I've wanted he done even if he didn't quite understand why I wanted it. That is what I love about his service. 
  
 Here are some of the projects hes done over the years for me.
  
 Ad700 Drivers, sennheiser 31 headset, grado 80 pad and sennheiser 600 headband.
  

  

  

  
 Beyerdynamic t70p (modded)
  

  

  
  
 Beyerdynamic 990's
 - Custom Grill
 - Remove DT 990 Pro white text
 - 8 cable custom mogami cable
 - Awesome gray custom paint
  

  

  
 And super Custom MS2000
 -Takstar 2050 headphones
 -Hm5 headphone pads
 -Custom Grill
 -Custom blue paint.
 -Audio Technica ad2000 cable, then converted to a completely custom detachable XLR cable
 -Audio Technica Ad2000 driver transplant.


----------



## 3083joe

Wow. Very nice stuff


----------



## TonySunshine

Casper re-terminated an IEM cable for me. A small job probably not worth his time, but he went above and beyond with his service and even replaced all the heat shrink on the cable so it would all match in color. Thank you


----------



## Change is Good

I wanted to show my appreciation for the work @PETEREK did on my TH-X00. Pictured you will see the detachable mod using HMC connectors, stock cable re-terminated, and a custom adapter so that I may use my Boompro for gaming.
  
*Detachable mod:*
  

  

  

  
*Boompro adapter:*


----------



## InsanityOne

change is good said:


> I wanted to show my appreciation for the work @PETEREK did on my TH-X00. Pictured you will see the detachable mod using HMC connectors, stock cable re-terminated, and a custom adapter so that I may use my Boompro for gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Mmm, Fostex mods are just the best! And it is even on the brand new TH-X00's! Another great mod by @PETEREK!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## iBrian

What is the cost of the TH-X00 Mod, with and without the boom pro adaptor?


----------



## InsanityOne

olewhiskey said:


> What is the cost of the TH-X00 Mod, with and without the boom pro adaptor?


 
 Going by what it cost me when I had the mod completed on my TH-600's I would say that if you already have your own Hifiman cables and do not need to have the stock Fostex cable re-terminated, the connector mod will only cost you around $70 plus shipping fees. If you want the connector mod completed and the stock Fostex cable re-terminated to work with the new connectors (which is what I did) it will cost you around $100 plus shipping fees. 
  
 It wouldn't hurt to just PM @PETEREK though to confirm the price. He is always open to questions and has a very quick response time!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Makiah S

fleasbaby said:


> PETEREK is the $h1t...I use him for all of my cabling on my builds...
> 
> I want removables on my next build (Magnum V6 drivers, Black Limba and Maple cups). I am worried about how big mini-XLR plugs are. The SNC ones look a lot slimmer...might chase that up with him.


 
  
  


insanityone said:


> Mmm, Fostex mods are just the best! And it is even on the brand new TH-X00's! Another great mod by @PETEREK!
> 
> - InsanityOne


 
 Nice to see this thread blowing up! Even better to see he's getting slammed with work ^^ I'll upload some pics my self later, he's done... 2 of my headphones so far an he will be doing my Th X000 as well!


----------



## 3083joe

WAIT till You See What He has coming for me!


----------



## InsanityOne

3083joe said:


> WAIT till You See What He has coming for me!


 
 Oh boy I can't wait! I love seeing all the creative ideas and collaborations from everyone! I may or may not having something really cool in the works with him as well!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## grizzlybeast

Soon to add to the pictures will be:
 - *a repainted DX1000  with balanced mod in China Red cups and black gloss headband parts*
*- Pioneer HRM-7 in candy orange with a balanced mod.*
  
*Who knows what is next!!! after that. *


----------



## iBrian

Peterek sent me a paypal request last week  but i have yet to send the payment out or the th-x00.    I think I am going to wait a month or two before sending them out.   I would miss them way to much right now lol


----------



## InsanityOne

grizzlybeast said:


> Soon to add to the pictures will be:
> - *a repainted DX1000  with balanced mod in China Red cups and black gloss headband parts*
> *- Pioneer HRM-7 in candy orange with a balanced mod.*
> 
> *Who knows what is next!!! after that. *


 
 Can't wait to see those pics.!
  
  


olewhiskey said:


> Peterek sent me a paypal request last week  but i have yet to send the payment out or the th-x00.    I think I am going to wait a month or two before sending them out.   I would miss them way to much right now lol


 
 No worries, we all have those moments! I'd just send him a PM and let him know that you plan to wait. Enjoy your TH-X00's!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## alv4426

Has anyone had a mini 3 pin xlr (for AKG/ DT1770 in my case) to female 3.5mm adapter made? I want to use my boompro too mang.


----------



## Makiah S

grizzlybeast said:


> Soon to add to the pictures will be:
> - *a repainted DX1000  with balanced mod in China Red cups and black gloss headband parts*
> *- Pioneer HRM-7 in candy orange with a balanced mod.*
> 
> *Who knows what is next!!! after that. *


 
 Oh you devil you! Nice, you snagged that DX 1000 for a low price then had it re painted an recabled, very nice


----------



## grizzlybeast

mshenay said:


> Oh you devil you! Nice, you snagged that DX 1000 for a low price then had it re painted an recabled, very nice


----------



## Makiah S

grizzlybeast said:


>


 
 I might have done the same, but I am holding out for a very special modded ATH ES 10


----------



## rosenjazz

Say hello to one of PETEREK's new creations!
  

  

  

  

  
 Commissioned these from him back in mid November and just received them today. They sound absolutely fantastic and I plan on using them as a closed-back work headphone. Peterek was incredibly professional, communicative, and willing to work with me to include the best specs at a fair price point (including the awesome paint job!). Happy to call myself the owner of these babies


----------



## Makiah S

rosenjazz said:


> Say hello to one of PETEREK's new creations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice! Hows the sound


----------



## rosenjazz

They sound friggin' amazing. Compared to my Hifiman HE-500 they're a slightly bassier and a touch sibilant only at extreme volumes. They are only getting better the longer I listen to them.


----------



## PETEREK

rosenjazz said:


> They sound friggin' amazing. Compared to my Hifiman HE-500 they're a slightly bassier and a touch sibilant only at extreme volumes. They are only getting better the longer I listen to them.


 
 If sibilance ever becomes an issue, place a piece of felt inside the pads covering the driver and then give it another listen. Mr. Speakers offers "Doggie Treats" which are basically that, just felt that you can place over the front of the drivers to tame the highs that these drivers can have at times. The only way to really tame them is from the front (ear-side) of the driver. Some people are more sensitive to treble than others are. Give that a shot if it becomes an issue.


----------



## grizzlybeast

Is that a bass port drilled on the top?


----------



## PETEREK

grizzlybeast said:


> Is that a bass port drilled on the top?



There are actually two ports up there, one on each side. I cover the original vent on the front of the cups. With the pressure inside the cups going out the top instead of straight out the front it brings a much more natural bass presence and it extends a little deeper.


----------



## echineko

Brandon modded my TH-X00, and apparently this is the only dual 3.5mm-modded TH series headphone he's worked on to date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's also added a mini-XLR adaptor for me to use with my upgrade cables. And finally, he reterminated the stock cable with dual 3.5mm.
  
 Awesome work, seriously considering sending my first generation T1 to be modded as well.


----------



## InsanityOne

echineko said:


> Brandon modded my TH-X00, and apparently this is the only dual 3.5mm-modded TH series headphone he's worked on to date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ooh that is awesome! I really like the dual 3.5mm idea versus the dual Hifiman SMC connectors. The 3.5mm connectors would definitely be a lot less hassle. I also really like the look of those 3.5mm to mini-xlr  hypershort adapters. Another great mod by @PETEREK!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Trastan

peterek said:


> If sibilance ever becomes an issue, place a piece of felt inside the pads covering the driver and then give it another listen. Mr. Speakers offers "Doggie Treats" which are basically that, just felt that you can place over the front of the drivers to tame the highs that these drivers can have at times. The only way to really tame them is from the front (ear-side) of the driver. Some people are more sensitive to treble than others are. Give that a shot if it becomes an issue.


 
  
 Sounds very similar to the fairly common (and effective) solution of adding foam shelf lining inside the Fostex TH-900 to tame the highs. Works wonders.


----------



## iBrian

I am going to send my X00 to @Peterek and have him use the stock cable to attach 2.5mm. This way I can use the cable for my new 400i's with the new input and for the X00. Just have to get him to send me a new PayPal request with his address


----------



## sealykojac

He's actually got my x00 right now to be converted into the 2.5mm plugs


----------



## iBrian

Nice,  I can't wait to send mine in


sealykojac said:


> He's actually got my x00 right now to be converted into the 2.5mm plugs


----------



## Makiah S

sealykojac said:


> He's actually got my x00 right now to be converted into the 2.5mm plugs


 
 He's got mine as well, but he's doing a full recable to 4pin XLR xD 
  
 he says he'd only do this full time if we won like a million dollars, we might just have to get him a thousands customers ;3


----------



## InsanityOne

mshenay said:


> He's got mine as well, but he's doing a full recable to 4pin XLR xD
> 
> he says he'd only do this full time if we won like a million dollars, we might just have to get him a thousands customers ;3


 
 1,000 customers? Just take the number of people who own TH-X00 (let alone TH-600 / TH-900) and tell them all that they NEED this mod. Problem solved!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Makiah S

insanityone said:


> 1,000 customers? Just take the number of people who own TH-X00 (let alone TH-600 / TH-900) and tell them all that they NEED this mod. Problem solved!
> 
> - InsanityOne


 
 hehe He'd kill me/us if we did that... or he would be backed up for like a month xD 
  
 Oh snap he's viewing the thread welp good knowing u guys


----------



## PETEREK

mshenay said:


> insanityone said:
> 
> 
> > 1,000 customers? Just take the number of people who own TH-X00 (let alone TH-600 / TH-900) and tell them all that they NEED this mod. Problem solved!
> ...



I'm sure there was someone with a similar idea way back in the day when Smeggy started making the Thunderpants, and we all know how that turned out. Haha so I wouldn't do that if I were you guys.


----------



## Makiah S

peterek said:


> I'm sure there was someone with a similar idea way back in the day when Smeggy started making the Thunderpants, and we all know how that turned out. Haha so I wouldn't do that if I were you guys.


 
 Yea I want to say he got over whelmed an stopped q.q 
  
 so in that case we'll try not to get you to busy!


----------



## fleasbaby

Not sure if I've mentioned it here, but I suppose this is the most appropriate place to admit that whenever you see a woody build by me, it's almost guaranteed to have a cable by Brandon. 

I keep telling myself I should start making my own, but he's just such a nice guy, and there is no way I would b abLe to match the quality of his stuff...


----------



## Makiah S

fleasbaby said:


> Not sure if I've mentioned it here, but I suppose this is the most appropriate place to admit that whenever you see a woody build by me, it's almost guaranteed to have a cable by Brandon.
> 
> I keep telling myself I should start making my own, but he's just such a nice guy, and there is no way I would b abLe to match the quality of his stuff...


 
 yea I'd say this is the place to go! I think I asked you to send my Woddy to Brandon for the Cable :3 his prices are good, his work even better 
  
 Honestly, man you do better work than some of what I've seen from the... "established" shops that are also resellers


----------



## InsanityOne

peterek said:


> I'm sure there was someone with a similar idea way back in the day when Smeggy started making the Thunderpants, and we all know how that turned out. Haha so I wouldn't do that if I were you guys.


 
 Okay okay, I guess we'll just have to hog all of your amazing skills ourselves so no one else has the chance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


fleasbaby said:


> *Not sure if I've mentioned it here, but I suppose this is the most appropriate place to admit that whenever you see a woody build by me, it's almost guaranteed to have a cable by Brandon.*
> 
> I keep telling myself I should start making my own, but he's just such a nice guy, and there is no way I would b abLe to match the quality of his stuff...


 
 You don't say fleasbaby? I had _no_ idea! *Looks at T5p's* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## echineko

PETEREK About the T1 gen.1, would it be possible to directly add a mini-XLR plug without adaptors? Thinking about modding them next


----------



## PETEREK

echineko said:


> PETEREK About the T1 gen.1, would it be possible to directly add a mini-XLR plug without adaptors? Thinking about modding them next



Absolutely, check out the T5p on the first page here.


----------



## echineko

peterek said:


> Absolutely, check out the T5p on the first page here.



Yeah... That's on the list. I'll get back to you once I want to have it modded. Thanks again!


----------



## sealykojac

Peterek just finished up my cans and haven't received them back yet but the pictures look nice. The only dual 2.5mm TH-X00 out there? With both SE and Balanced cables.
  
-


----------



## iBrian

sealykojac said:


> Peterek just finished up my cans and haven't received them back yet but the pictures look nice. The only dual 2.5mm TH-X00 out there? With both SE and Balanced cables.
> 
> -


 

 Man those are nice!  He should be getting my X00 today and doing the 2.5mm also.  I am getting my 400i's today as well so once I get my X00's back Ill have a decent cable for the 400i's instead of that awful 90 degree angle.   WHY the angle?!  lol
  
 with the alpha pads and the 2.5mm connection, these cans are going to be nice.


----------



## lukeap69

olewhiskey said:


> Man those are nice!  He should be getting my X00 today and doing the 2.5mm also.  I am getting my 400i's today as well so once I get my X00's back Ill have a decent cable for the 400i's instead of that awful 90 degree angle.   WHY the angle?!  lol
> 
> with the alpha pads and the 2.5mm connection, these cans are going to be nice.




Looks good. Seems the Oppo PM-1 cables will fit?


----------



## iBrian

Oh man,  I just double checked the 400i's connection and noticed that the 2.5 mm connection is  incased ( I Guess that is the word for it )!  I am not sure if the cable from the X00 will even fit the 400i's now.  I'm reaching out to Peterek to see.   I really hope He can make that happen.


----------



## Makiah S

hehehe I'll brag a little on @PETEREK


----------



## iBrian

very nice!


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote: 





mshenay said:


> hehehe I'll brag a little on @PETEREK








>


 
  
 So much YES. That "PETEREK" brand splitter and Eidolic connector, I swear, everytime I see a new cable build from @PETEREK it just gets better and better!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Makiah S

insanityone said:


> So much YES. That "PETEREK" brand splitter and Eidolic connector, I swear, everytime I see a new cable build from @PETEREK it just gets better and better!
> 
> - InsanityOne


 
 RIGHT I've got a few cables by him but this one takes the cake


----------



## iBrian

Oh man! I am super stoked about these. I requested for the extended 2.5mm connection to use these cables on my 400i and other dual 2.5 connection headphones. They turned out perfect! I should be getting them Saturday. @Peterek I may be sending you some Grado's soon.


----------



## Makiah S

looks nice man  I'll have my TH X00 back to me by tommorow! I'll be sure to post some pics my self too


----------



## grizzlybeast

Once all of these thx00's go away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will see my dx1000 and pioneer hrm-7 hopefully.


----------



## iBrian

What are you getting done?


----------



## iBrian

I will go out of my way to market Brandon Peterek!  This guy is amazing and does better work than some of the TOP A/V Guys I have seen
  
 Now I have a good cable for my X00 and 400i's


----------



## grizzlybeast

olewhiskey said:


> What are you getting done?


 
 Pioneer HRM-7
 JVC DX1000


----------



## Makiah S

grizzlybeast said:


> Pioneer HRM-7
> JVC DX1000


 
 I thought u got your DX 1000 back already?


----------



## grizzlybeast

mshenay said:


> I thought u got your DX 1000 back already?


 

 nope waiting patiently. I know it will be worth the wait. Trust you would have seen pics up.


----------



## raybone0566

Just got my dt880's back form Peterek.sorry, pics. Aren't the best.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## raybone0566




----------



## iBrian

raybone0566 said:


> Just got my dt880's back form Peterek.sorry, pics. Aren't the best.


 
 Nice Cans!  The picture is great. Just have to click on it


----------



## raybone0566

olewhiskey said:


> Nice Cans!  The picture is great. Just have to click on it


Thank you


----------



## Makiah S

indeed first I've seen his name on the 3.5mm jack


----------



## Change is Good

Gotta show more love to @PETEREK for yet another superb job on my 400i BoomPro adapter. Sorry for the crappy pictures, though...
  

  


Spoiler: Close up of connectors and 'PETEREK' label


----------



## moedawg140

Hi everyone,
  
 I wanted to share my experience with regards to the modification of my Fostex x Massdrop TH-X00.
  
 My impressions with pictures are here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/fostex-th-x00-massdrop-exclusive/reviews/14608 and are posted on the 4th post of Jude's TH-X00 review thread.
  
 Long story short, look no further than @PETEREK for your headphone modifcation wants and needs!


----------



## 3083joe

Love the 8 wire litz cable he made for my hd800 s


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






3083joe said:


> Love the 8 wire litz cable he made for my hd800 s


 
  


  
 Oh my... That cable is absolutely stunning... I need to get myself one of these...
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Makiah S

insanityone said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Indeed man! That's a gorgeous braid too


----------



## viper2377

A beautiful balanced cable for my Oppo PM-3>Onkyo DP-X1!!!


----------



## DavidA

While I didn't have any work done by @PETEREK, he as provide invaluable advice to me in doing mods, SMC connectors for TH-600 and Grado/SennGrado, mini-XLR in DT-990 and also T1.
  
 Thanks again for all the advice


----------



## MrMan

Peterek killed this pair of headphones. Amazing cable and paint job.


----------



## grizzlybeast

That looks as good as colorware


----------



## echineko

I didn't even know he did paint jobs. Those are awesome, yes


----------



## MrMan

echineko said:


> I didn't even know he did paint jobs. Those are awesome, yes


 
  
 He doesn't do them often because they are time consuming and not very profitable


----------



## Change is Good

I think he has a friend do the paint jobs. I'm currently inquiring about getting some TH600 cups painted for my X00.


----------



## grizzlybeast

nah he does em


----------



## PETEREK

I have a guy handle my powder coating, not paint.


----------



## Change is Good

peterek said:


> I have a guy handle my powder coating, not paint.


 
  
 Ah, gotcha. My apologies for misinterpreting.


----------



## InsanityOne

mrman said:


> Peterek killed this pair of headphones. Amazing cable and paint job.


 
 Brilliant! I love that maroon color. Seeing that reminded me of the first time I saw the powder-coating on my T5p's. I told @PETEREK to "surprise me" and he definitely did not disappoint! 
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## skierdb526

mshenay said:


> hehehe I'll brag a little on @PETEREK




@PETEREK First off, I want to commend you on your awesome mods. I was curious what 2.5 MM mount you are using for the detachable cable mod shown above. I have found similar looking mounts with nickel plating and was curious if that's what you are using or if you have found a better source.

By the way this is my first post as a user. Thanks to all those who have built this community into what it is.


----------



## moedawg140

skierdb526 said:


> @PETEREK First off, I want to commend you on your awesome mods. I was curious what 2.5 MM mount you are using for the detachable cable mod shown above. I have found similar looking mounts with nickel plating and was curious if that's what you are using or if you have found a better source.
> 
> By the way this is my first post as a user. Thanks to all those who have built this community into what it is.


 
  
 Welcome to Head-Fi!
  
 I think you may be referring to this post from oleWhiskey: http://www.head-fi.org/t/779584/peterek-formerly-ccaspertfg-mod-cable-thread/60#post_12272049, not Mshenay's.


----------



## iBrian

skierdb526 said:


> @PETEREK First off, I want to commend you on your awesome mods. I was curious what 2.5 MM mount you are using for the detachable cable mod shown above. I have found similar looking mounts with nickel plating and was curious if that's what you are using or if you have found a better source.
> 
> By the way this is my first post as a user. Thanks to all those who have built this community into what it is.




The Peterek cable mod was done with extended 2.5mm the Eidolic 2.5 mono plugs. They will work with any HIFIMAN that has the 2.5mm connection!


----------



## moedawg140

olewhiskey said:


> The Peterek cable mod was done with extended 2.5mm the Eidolic 2.5 mono plugs. They will work with any HIFIMAN that has the 2.5mm connection!


 
  
 Looks good, too!


----------



## iBrian

moedawg140 said:


> Looks good, too!




Peterek is awesome! he is actually doing a new pair of X00's for me since I sold those pair and immediately had sellers remorse lol


----------



## skierdb526

moedawg140 said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi!
> 
> I think you may be referring to this post from oleWhiskey: http://www.head-fi.org/t/779584/peterek-formerly-ccaspertfg-mod-cable-thread/60#post_12272049, not Mshenay's.


 
 (facepalm) You are correct. I shouldn't have posted based on a quote on mobile... leads to mistakes like this. @oleWhiskey I am curious why you chose the extended over non extended. Simply asthetics?


----------



## moedawg140

olewhiskey said:


> Peterek is awesome! he is actually doing a new pair of X00's for me since I sold those pair and immediately had sellers remorse lol


 
  
 The TH-X00 is truly a special headphone, modded like @PETEREK has done is simply another level!
  
 Currently listening to some Lewi White - Feat. Ed Sheeran et al.'s single "Young Guns" on the QP1R - whew...amazing.


----------



## iBrian

skierdb526 said:


> @oleWhiskey I am curious why you chose the extended over non extended. Simply asthetics?




to use the cable with the Hifiman he-400i's that has the 2.5mm connection. they are imbedded deeper in the cans so the extended gives me space to wiggle without rubbing up against the frame


----------



## moedawg140

skierdb526 said:


> (facepalm) You are correct. I shouldn't have posted based on a quote on mobile... leads to mistakes like this. @oleWhiskey I am curious why you chose the extended over non extended. Simply asthetics?


 
  
 No worries.  In the post that oleWhiskey wrote, he explains (answers your question):
  
 "Oh man! I am super stoked about these. I requested for the extended 2.5mm connection *to use these cables on my 400i and other dual 2.5 connection headphones*. They turned out perfect! I should be getting them Saturday. @Peterek I may be sending you some Grado's soon."
  
 Here's a pic of the 400i for reference:


----------



## moedawg140

olewhiskey said:


> to use the cable with the Hifiman he-400i's that has the 2.5mm connection. they are imbedded deeper in the cans so the extended gives me space to wiggle without rubbing up against the frame


 
  
 Too fast!  Sorry for the post over.  The plugs really make the whole headphone "pop" - love the gold color!


----------



## MrMan

Been waiting a couple of weeks for peterek. He told me I'm one of his next projects in line. Yuin pk1's, recable with cryo cable and color changing paint. It should be amazing.


----------



## FlySweep

I recently commissioned Peterek for an IEM cable (terminated to a HFM/LHLabs 3.5mm-TRRS plug) and slim-line adapter (3.5mm-TRRS to 3.5mm-TRS).  Suffice to say, it looks terrific.  Communication with PETEREK was nothing short of exemplary.. and he was very accommodating with my requests.  I'm looking forward to receiving and using the cable/adapter soon.


----------



## MrMan

Gotta love peterek. I send him my hd800's to try.. Next thing I know hes buying them off me and trying different paint techniques. He didn't like how they turned out and going to repaint them.


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






mrman said:


> Gotta love peterek. I send him my hd800's to try.. Next thing I know hes buying them off me and trying different paint techniques. He didn't like how they turned out and going to repaint them.


 
  


  
 I rather like it actually! That "washed" look on the headband looks pretty sweet! I'd definitely wear them! 
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## iBrian

insanityone said:


> I rather like it actually! That "washed" look on the headband looks pretty sweet! I'd definitely wear them!
> 
> - InsanityOne




Just need a 90's Jean Jacket to go with it.  only kidding, actually looks cool


----------



## InsanityOne

olewhiskey said:


> Just need a 90's Jean Jacket to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Denim jacket and a pair of HD800's connected to a Sony Walkman? I'd wear it in public.
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## FarmAndrex

My balanced 2.5 cable plus 2.5 to 3.5 adapter are on their way


----------



## LoryWiv

Received my 2.5 mm balanced cable from Peterek for my 64 Audio A6. It is beautifully made, and a noticeable improvement over stock. I won't claim it is revolutionary or alters the A6's basic character, but definitely brings out the mid-bass without bleed, adds a bit of top end sparkle, and separation / instrument placement and soundstage are perceptibly better. Initially I felt the mids were a bit more recessed but after further listening concluded that they are just assuming their rightful place in the frequency spectrum, in contrast to previously lesser top end sparkle with stock cable. I am running single ended using adapters Peterek also made, and am really looking forward to running these beauties balanced when I purchase the source DAP (deciding between Onkyo DP-X1 and the Luxury & Precision L3).
  
 Conclusion: Huge shout out and respect to Peterek. He delivered a gorgeous, well-made and great sounding cable on time and in budget, accomodated my request for a silver / copper hybrid, and I couldn't be happier with his work. And yes, I know, photos or it didn't happen:


----------



## batmanwcm

I'm pretty much sold.  I contacted Peter for a TH-X00 2.5mm detachable cable mod like a lot of you guys.  So for replacement cables, are you guys shopping for HD700 cables?


----------



## echineko

batmanwcm said:


> I'm pretty much sold.  I contacted Peter for a TH-X00 2.5mm detachable cable mod like a lot of you guys.  So for replacement cables, are you guys shopping for HD700 cables?



I had a few upgrade cables already which I used with my Audezes, so I had an adaptor made to be able to use them with the TH-X00 instead. Didn't see the point of having so many cables.


----------



## rigo

Ultrashort adapters arriving tomorrow.


----------



## CFGamescape

What's the normal turnaround time for his work?


----------



## 3083joe

cfgamescape said:


> What's the normal turnaround time for his work?



Depends on what he has to order. 
1-2 weeks


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

@PETEREK
  
  
 You are a MADMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raybone0566

My new Fostex custom job done by Peterek. Sounds fantastic


----------



## DavidA

@raybone0566, do you have another angle shot of the connectors?  It looks like he built up the area where the mini-xlr plugs are installed


----------



## raybone0566

davida said:


> @raybone0566
> , do you have another angle shot of the connectors?  It looks like he built up the area where the mini-xlr plugs are installed


Here ya go David


----------



## PETEREK

davida said:


> @raybone0566, do you have another angle shot of the connectors?  It looks like he built up the area where the mini-xlr plugs are installed


 
 The area is not built up. I use 1/2" O-rings as gaskets there because that is a flat connector being installed on a rounded surface.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/100p-Gauges-Black-Rubber-Replacement-O-Rings-For-Plugs-Expander-Stretcher-Tapers-/351304321380?var=&hash=item51cb5e8964


----------



## DavidA

@PETEREK, thanks for the info, looks like something good to have a few different sizes of.


----------



## iBrian

PETEREK
wheb you had my X00's I should have had you paint the cups to see what they come out looking like


----------



## muinia

He still has mine so maybe I should do it....


----------



## PETEREK

olewhiskey said:


> PETEREK
> wheb you had my X00's I should have had you paint the cups to see what they come out looking like



I'm painting some TH600 cups now, which are metal cups. If I worked on wood cups id probably stain them. Someone that would achieve a better finish on wood would be Fleasbaby (user here). He can disassemble and stain just as well, but he works with wood much more often than I do.


----------



## CFGamescape

PETEREK Mind posting pictures of IEM cables you've done that use MMCX connectors? What cable options are available with this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## PETEREK

cfgamescape said:


> PETEREK Mind posting pictures of IEM cables you've done that use MMCX connectors? What cable options are available with this? Thanks in advance!



Wish I could, Im not a paying sponsor here so I can't advertise my own stuff. If anyone else would like to post something, that would be fine. 

Sorry about that.


----------



## Eddyfcknp

peterek said:


> Wish I could, Im not a paying sponsor here so I can't advertise my own stuff. If anyone else would like to post something, that would be fine.
> 
> Sorry about that.




Do you have an imgur album of various cables you've made? 
Maybe I can find it


----------



## Vigrith

mrman said:


> Peterek killed this pair of headphones. Amazing cable and paint job.


 
  
 I'd literally buy HD700s just to look at them and not even need to listen to them ever if they all looked like that. The colour scheme, the cable, everything is perfect. That is insane. May have to move to the US just to have @PETEREK sort me out with something as amazing as that. What an incredible job, commendable work all around too on all the other headphones and cables.


----------



## echineko

vigrith said:


> I'd literally buy HD700s just to look at them and not even need to listen to them ever if they all looked like that. The colour scheme, the cable, everything is perfect. That is insane. May have to move to the US just to have @PETEREK sort me out with something as amazing as that. What an incredible job, commendable work all around too on all the other headphones and cables.


 
 You don't have to be in the US to get the most of Brandon's awesome work, I certainly wasn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Contact him if you're interested, I'm sure you'll be able to work something out.


----------



## Vigrith

Oh, thank you yes I'm sure it's possible, I just meant that it's a bit of a hassle having to deal with shipping things from so far ways across rather than just being a couple state borders away in the US. Might still be worth it, I just have to consider my possibilities and possibly shoot him a PM!


----------



## Change is Good

TH-X00 with painted (and dampened) TH600 metal cups. Also, a 2.5mm detachable cable mod.
  
 Absolutely jaw dropping! Thanks PETEREK!!!
  
*Edit: From the middle of this month until the beginning of next month​, expected turnaround times are 6-8 weeks. Congratulations and enjoy your wedding, PETEREK!*


----------



## LoryWiv

change is good said:


> TH-X00 with painted (and dampened) TH600 metal cups. Also, a 2.5mm detachable cable mod.
> 
> Absolutely jaw dropping! Thanks PETEREK!!!
> 
> *Edit: From the middle of this month until the beginning of next month​, expected turnaround times are 6-8 weeks. Congratulations and enjoy your wedding, PETEREK!*


 
 Man, those are truly gorgeous! Enjoy them.


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






change is good said:


> TH-X00 with painted (and dampened) TH600 metal cups. Also, a 2.5mm detachable cable mod.
> 
> Absolutely jaw dropping! Thanks PETEREK!!!
> 
> *Edit: From the middle of this month until the beginning of next month​, expected turnaround times are 6-8 weeks. Congratulations and enjoy your wedding, PETEREK!*


 
  


  
 Man I love me some Fostex mods... I just doesn't get any better than the TH-X00 series! I regret selling my fully modded TH-600's, maybe I will grab some TH-900's and start the process all over again soon? Regardless, congratulations @Peterk enjoy your wedding and some much needed time off! Also enjoy your upgraded cans @Change is Good!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## CFGamescape

Had @PETEREK make me a cable for my then Alpha Prime and now Ether C. Double Helix cable, ViaBlue splitter and termination. Can't wait to rock 'em with the C.


----------



## Pahani

I have a pair of HD600's coming, they already have a Cardas copy cable...I KNOW I'll hate that speckled look though, I should send them to Peterek for a nice paint job!


----------



## MrMan

pahani said:


> I have a pair of HD600's coming, they already have a Cardas copy cable...I KNOW I'll hate that speckled look though, I should send them to Peterek for a nice paint job!


 
  
 He'll make them look really nice. He recently did a webcast on him recabling my earbuds. It's crazy how much time and precision he puts into his work. He spent I think 2 hours recabling just 4 feet. The end result was nothing short of amazing.


----------



## CFGamescape

Love the feel and look of this cable from PETEREK!


----------



## DavidA

cfgamescape said:


> Love the feel and look of this cable from @PETEREK!


 
 nice cable but the splitter looks a little large?


----------



## CFGamescape

davida said:


> nice cable but the splitter looks a little large?


 

 It's a little large, but it's very light (even for being metal [aluminum?]). This cable, with the ViaBlue splitter, is lighter than the DUM cable.
  
 I'd argue that because the cables themselves are so light, it needs a little weight to keep them in place.


----------



## DavidA

cfgamescape said:


> It's a little large, but it's very light (even for being metal [aluminum?]). This cable, with the ViaBlue splitter, is lighter than the DUM cable.
> 
> I'd argue that because the cables themselves are so light, it needs a little weight to keep them in place.


 
 that makes sense actually.


----------



## grizzlybeast

Pioneer HRM-7 balanced. Not sure if he messed with my tuning... prob did but it may sound better since the bass was distorted and I hadn't really finished modding em yet(pads were on prior to peterek and are ZMF Cowhide pads). 
 Here is before:

  
 Here is after:


  
 Peterek's last JVC DX1000 modd I was told. Sent these in a while ago and they are a pain to work on.


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






grizzlybeast said:


> Pioneer HRM-7 balanced. Not sure if he messed with my tuning... prob did but it may sound better since the bass was distorted and I hadn't really finished modding em yet(pads were on prior to peterek and are ZMF Cowhide pads).
> Here is before:
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


  
 Shame to hear about the JVC DX-1000 / DX-2000 mods as they are a very attractive headphone! But hey, if they are too tedious and require more hours of work than its worth than I can totally relate. But I have never seen a pair of those Pioneer's before but they look sweet! Another great pair of headphones by @PETEREK!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## MrMan

Peterek the new badge of quality.


----------



## moedawg140

mrman said:


> Peterek the new badge of quality.




WOW, simply amazing work!


----------



## kra15

I wish I could join in all the exaltation that is going on here but I can't. I have had quite an unpleasant experience.
  
 After being stringed along for two weeks, hearing how he (Peterek) had been busy with his "full time 12 hour days job" and his "getting ready for his wedding", I had to push a little and demanded my money back. In a moment after that I received a reply to the effect that he was "minutes from being finished" with my headphones. And now just look at this marvelous asymmetrical, jagged hole - https://someimage.com/jjovdIH.
  
 Absolutely unreliable and unscrupulous person. I regret dealing with him.


----------



## Eddyfcknp

Hard to tell from the picture, but looks good from what I can see.


----------



## iBrian

kra15 said:


> I wish I could join in all the exaltation that is going on here but I can't. I have had quite an unpleasant experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow yeah man that looks so bad! dude I would get a lawyer! this is such an outrage! I mean dude!

#Satire if you can't tell. instead of showing such a close up of the job making it look like it was a bad job. How about you provide some other shots of the mod done. and not try to provide some media shot to make it look like it was a bad job done. Also next time Go to another site and sign up and bitch there. Peterek has done some great work for all of us that have sent him cans and we all had patience to wait.

btw, I demand you work 12 hour shifts and get married all at the same time while dealing with someone like you not having the patience to wait a little while longer for a mod. Its a hobby of his, not his job. he didn't have to do schiit for you


----------



## DavidA

kra15 said:


> I wish I could join in all the exaltation that is going on here but I can't. I have had quite an unpleasant experience.
> 
> After being stringed along for two weeks, hearing how he (Peterek) had been busy with his "full time 12 hour days job" and his "getting ready for his wedding", I had to push a little and demanded my money back. In a moment after that I received a reply to the effect that he was "minutes from being finished" with my headphones. And now just look at this marvelous asymmetrical, jagged hole - https://someimage.com/jjovdIH.
> 
> Absolutely unreliable and unscrupulous person. I regret dealing with him.


 

 Can't really tell from the image but it looks pretty good, can't see any jagged hole or it being asymmetrical.  Seen way worse workmanship from larger businesses that do modding as a full time job.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

kra15 said:


>


 
  
  
 Hold  up..
  

  
  
 I have got to be the single biggest most demanding ******* on this site.  The experience with him was the best.  He's a big boy so he can defend himself but 12 hour days and marriage are life.
 I woulda sent a pic of something I wasn't cool with and see what happened. _Out him_ in a thread _about him (_his work)?  Bad juju. Use the PM system.


----------



## InsanityOne

Honestly PETEREK does "custom" work. There is no manual or guidebook or instruction set that allows the man to do each and every mod he does perfectly every single time. Just because a drill hole isn't 100% circular or the mod wasn't completed in your specific time frame doesn't mean that all of his work is shoddy. Also another thing to note is that when you drill into the plastic that most headphones are made out of _it melts_. It is quite a feat to get the holes as close to perfect as he does.
  
 Honestly I prefer to keep my main headphones around and send PETEREK any secondary headphones I purchased for modding. This way if he ends up keeping them for a few months I am not without a good pair of cans to listen to. But maybe that is also because whenever I send any cans to him I just give him a baseline of what I want and then say "after that, do something I have never seen before, I want to see something completely one off." In my opinion the wait has _always _been worth it. Especially with my T5p's and my Fostex TH-600's before them.
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## LoryWiv

kra15 said:


> I wish I could join in all the exaltation that is going on here but I can't. I have had quite an unpleasant experience.
> 
> After being stringed along for two weeks, hearing how he (Peterek) had been busy with his "full time 12 hour days job" and his "getting ready for his wedding", I had to push a little and demanded my money back. In a moment after that I received a reply to the effect that he was "minutes from being finished" with my headphones. And now just look at this marvelous asymmetrical, jagged hole - https://someimage.com/jjovdIH.
> 
> Absolutely unreliable and unscrupulous person. I regret dealing with him.


 
 This is so disparate from my experience with Brandon. He made me an absolutely perfect, stellar balanced IEM cable, communication was great and delivered on time, at far less that I'd have paid from most other sources. He also has made me a few adapters, one of which didn't work correctly. I PM'd him (very bad form to complain in a public forum unltil you've used PM to give him a chance to satisfy you). In my case, he immediately replaced the adapter with an upgraded version at NO COST to me. I'm sorry you've had a bad experience but not sure the name calling (unscrupulous?) is warranted on a public forum.


----------



## muinia

He is learning to cope with fame on top of everything else that is going on in his life. Let's cut the young man some slack. I'm not defending him as he also have my phones for more than 2 months already. He will catch up after his honeymoon. Cheers.


----------



## MrMan

I've been ordering from peterek for a while now. I know him on first name basis. And he told me he couldn't take any more orders until he finishings his current orders. He told me he hopes to take orders starting July.


----------



## muinia

It makes sense and it is a smart move!


----------



## PETEREK

EDIT. Cease of orders cancelled.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

@PETEREK


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






hawaiibadboy said:


> @PETEREK


 
  


  
 That .gif perfectly describes my reaction every time someone posts pictures of @PETEREK's work here.
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## SleepingLesson

After seeing his work in the Fostex TH-X00 review thread I really want the same mod when I get my pair. Really great work, I hope @PETEREK has room for me come July.


----------



## Change is Good

sleepinglesson said:


> After seeing his work in the Fostex TH-X00 review thread I really want the same mod when I get my pair. Really great work, I hope @PETEREK
> has room for me come July.




I think he edited his post about that.




peterek said:


> EDIT. Cease of orders cancelled.




Contact him and see what's up.

In other news, I'm uber excited to see and post the results of what he's doing for me next. My 400i is getting a sexy makeover


----------



## SleepingLesson

Thanks Change! Got in touch with him, will probably have Massdrop ship my TH-X00s directly to him for the mod. So excited! What's his turnaround on this kind of mod, generally?


----------



## MWSVette

Shipped my TH-X00 to him today.  Going to get the 2.5mm mod and have the stock cable modified to balanced XLR with the remaining foot or so of cable made into a XLR to 1/4 single ended adapter. 
  
 Can not wait to try them out when he is done...


----------



## Change is Good

sleepinglesson said:


> Thanks Change! Got in touch with him, will probably have Massdrop ship my TH-X00s directly to him for the mod. So excited! What's his turnaround on this kind of mod, generally?




Yeah, I had Massdrop send mine to him as well to save on shipping. Not sure how long his turnaround times are as of late, though. I know he's been pretty busy.




mwsvette said:


> Shipped my TH-X00 to him today.  Going to get the 2.5mm mod and have the stock cable modified to balanced XLR with the remaining foot or so of cable made into a XLR to 1/4 single ended adapter.
> 
> Can not wait to try them out when he is done...




His Fostex mods surely are awesome!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Just got the cable for my Z5
  
 Thank you bro!


----------



## LoryWiv

Looks great! Nice photos as well...enjoy, man.


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






hawaiibadboy said:


> Just got the cable for my Z5
> 
> Thank you bro!


 
  


 Mmmm... The cables from Brandon just keep getting better and better. Enjoy!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## MWSVette

mwsvette said:


> Shipped my TH-X00 to him today.  Going to get the 2.5mm mod and have the stock cable modified to balanced XLR with the remaining foot or so of cable made into a XLR to 1/4 single ended adapter.
> 
> Can not wait to try them out when he is done...


 
  
  
 They came home today.  I could not be more pleased with the end product, communication and service I received.
  
 I would highly recommend Peterek to anyone.


----------



## DavidA

mwsvette said:


> They came home today.  I could not be more pleased with the end product, communication and service I received.
> 
> I would highly recommend Peterek to anyone.


 

 How about some pictures


----------



## MWSVette

I've asked him if he did any beauty shots if would he send them to me.  He hasn't yet.  When I get a chance I will try to take a couple and post them.
  
 I am really happy with how they turned out.
  
 So much so I am going to send him my TH500RP's and have them done too...


----------



## DavidA

While I haven't had any work done by him he as given me so much advice on some of the mods I've done, couldn't have done some of those without his help.


----------



## MWSVette

Quote: 





davida said:


> How about some pictures


 
  
  


mwsvette said:


> I've asked him if he did any beauty shots if would he send them to me.  He hasn't yet.  When I get a chance I will try to take a couple and post them.
> 
> I am really happy with how they turned out.
> 
> So much so I am going to send him my TH500RP's and have them done too...


 
  
 He does not take shots of every job any longer.  However here is are a couple shots of a set he did.  Mine are exactly like this:
  


  
 They turned out really nice...


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






mwsvette said:


> He does not take shots of every job any longer.  However here is are a couple shots of a set he did.  Mine are exactly like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


  
 Fostex mods looking great as always. Be sure to post pictures of your TH-500RP's as well! I haven't seen any mods done to those yet, I've barely seen any owners of them here on Head-Fi either to be honest!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## MWSVette

insanityone said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Spoke to Peterek about the TH500RP's and he said he had only modded one set.  He did a removable cable mod using SMC (Hifiman screw type) connectors.  While those would be OK I prefer the 2.5mm.
  
 Since this will be the first set he has done like this he said he would take some photos upon completion.  I post the here for all to see...


----------



## DavidA

mwsvette said:


> Spoke to Peterek about the TH500RP's and he said he had only modded one set.  He did a removable cable mod using SMS connectors.  While those would be OK I prefer the 2.5mm.
> 
> Since this will be the first set he has done like this he said he would take some photos upon completion.  I post the here for all to see...


 
 SMS connectors? or should it have been SMC connectors?  The only SMS connectors I've seen are quite large and used for industrial applications.


----------



## MWSVette

davida said:


> SMS connectors? or should it have been SMC connectors?  The only SMS connectors I've seen are quite large and used for industrial applications.


 
 Yes David.  Should have been SMC.  Fat finger typing...


----------



## DavidA

mwsvette said:


> Yes David.  Should have been SMC.  Fat finger typing...


 
 I have more problems with auto correct or auto complete, lol


----------



## irongoat

Brandon just sold me his personal Complement 4 Fusion cable that he had made for himself (using wiring from DHC) re-terminate from SE to balanced and also got some termination adaptors and an ultra-short Audeze to old Hifiman connection.
  
 Beautiful work by Brandon.
  





  
 Could not be happier!


----------



## irongoat

Why don't my pictures work...
  
 EDIT: Fixed it!


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






irongoat said:


> Brandon just sold me his personal Complement 4 Fusion cable that he had made for himself (using wiring from DHC) re-terminate from SE to balanced and also got some termination adaptors and an ultra-short Audeze to old Hifiman connection.
> 
> Beautiful work by Brandon.
> 
> ...


 
  


  
 Phew... That is the most amazing cable I have seen from Brandon yet! I wonder how much time that one took to create. It looks so awesome! Enjoy!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## SleepingLesson

Sending my TH-X00s to Peterek this week for modification. I've found this ridiculous cable to be a bit much, so he's also making me a 5 foot one. Can't wait!


----------



## Vigrith

insanityone said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not gonna lie, I think that's the most beautiful cable I've seen. I'm not even a big fan of orange (at all, really) but the build on it is absolutely stunning. Great work, I'm very jealous.


----------



## LajostheHun

He's making me a simple looking Mogami cable for my AKG q701 which is being modded for balanced application by him as well.
Never cared for those "exposed braided" cables.


----------



## pervysage

Some updated shots of my TH900 after getting it back from PETEREK.
  
 I had already gotten him to do a HD800 connector detachable cable mod + modding the stock TH900 cable with 4-pin XLR.
  
 This time around I got PETEREK to install items that I ordered from Lawton Audio (Jet Black African Ebony cups, leather ear pads and tuning kit inside the cups).
  
 As usual, great work from PETEREK. Happy with how the headphones are looking and sounding!


----------



## DavidA

@pervysage, really nice, did you go with the HD-800 style connectors so you could also use your HD-800 cable?


----------



## pervysage

davida said:


> @pervysage, really nice, did you go with the HD-800 style connectors so you could also use your HD-800 cable?


 
  
 Yes, I was planning on getting some aftermarket cables (still have yet to do this, thinking Norne Audio). I thought it would be nice if I could share the aftermarket cables between my HD800's and TH900! Came out pretty nice!
  
 For others it might just be easier to go with 2.5/3.5mm connectors or some of the other more common connectors that can be seen in this thread. They are lower profile and probably much easier to install. PETEREK did a great job with these though.


----------



## echineko

pervysage they look really sharp, and as usual great work from Brandon. Why did you decide to swap the ear cups? I think the stock cups are pretty awesome as it is. Will be sending in my TH-900s soon as well, looking forward to it.


----------



## pervysage

echineko said:


> @pervysage they look really sharp, and as usual great work from Brandon. Why did you decide to swap the ear cups? I think the stock cups are pretty awesome as it is. Will be sending in my TH-900s soon as well, looking forward to it.


 
  
 Was just looking to experiment with something new on the TH900. They have always been a favorite headphone of mine and I have had them for almost 3 years now in stock form. Have had them since September of 2013.
  
 Basically caught the upgrade-itis bug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At first it was just that I wanted to get the cable changed to balanced 4-pin XLR, from there all these other ideas came into my mind.
  
 The stock cups are indeed nice. Swapping cups brings something new to the table and there are some pretty fantastic looking aftermarket cups out there. Another plus is that these particular cups from Lawton Audio are wider than the stock ones, resulting in a wider sound stage and other sonic improvements. I picked these particular cups because I thought an all blacked-out TH900 would look pretty nice.


----------



## echineko

pervysage said:


> Was just looking to experiment with something new on the TH900. They have always been a favorite headphone of mine and I have had them for almost 3 years now in stock form. Have had them since September of 2013.
> 
> Basically caught the upgrade-itis bug   At first it was just that I wanted to get the cable changed to balanced 4-pin XLR, from there all these other ideas came into my mind.
> 
> The stock cups are indeed nice. Swapping cups brings something new to the table and there are some pretty fantastic looking aftermarket cups out there. Another plus is that these particular cups from Lawton Audio are wider than the stock ones, resulting in a wider sound stage and other sonic improvements. I picked these particular cups because I thought an all blacked-out TH900 would look pretty nice.



I see, I see. They certainly look good, but I just can't say goodbye to the Urushi lacquer cups. Enjoy your 900s, looking forward to having mine modded too.


----------



## DavidA

pervysage said:


> Yes, I was planning on getting some aftermarket cables (still have yet to do this, thinking Norne Audio). I thought it would be nice if I could share the aftermarket cables between my HD800's and TH900! Came out pretty nice!
> 
> For others it might just be easier to go with 2.5/3.5mm connectors or some of the other more common connectors that can be seen in this thread. They are lower profile and probably much easier to install. PETEREK did a great job with these though.


 
 I went the SMC route, small and no cutting needed plus the SMC connectors are way cheaper and easier to work with than the HD-800 ones


----------



## scottcocoabeach

I wanted to take a moment to give a shout out to Peterek for his great work. I had some issues with my order, which he quickly turned around fixes for. I then had a 2nd issue with the fixed item, which I think was the result of a defective part that only showed up under certain circumstances. Instead of complaining about it here, I went directly to Peterek and he took care of everything by going way above and beyond my expectations. I was impressed throughout the process with his communication and turn-around times. Not only does he do great work, but he stands behind his work and will take care of any issues quickly. At the end of the day it's how you take care of your customers when issues arise that really matters. A few friendly messages back and forth and everything was squared away. Now for some eye candy!
  
  
  

  

  

  
 Thanks Peterek!


----------



## MWSVette

Just had these done.
  
  
  



  
 He does great work...


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






mwsvette said:


> Just had these done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


  
 Now there is a headphone that you don't see very often! The mods are looking great as always! Enjoy!
  
 - Insan1tyOne


----------



## MWSVette

insanityone said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You are right.  They are actually a very underrated set of headphones.


----------



## DavidA

mwsvette said:


> You are right.  They are actually a very underrated set of headphones.


 

 What timing, I just sent a PM to you asking about them


----------



## Change is Good

More sick work from PETEREK!


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






change is good said:


> More sick work from PETEREK!


 
  


  
 Those 400i's looks sweet! Is that a brown paint job on the cups or is that wood? Either way it looks awesome! And the EE-MU's are interesting too! I keep seeing more and more of that brand pop up around Head-Fi these days. Enjoy!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Change is Good

insanityone said:


> Those 400i's looks sweet! Is that a brown paint job on the cups or is that wood? Either way it looks awesome! And the EE-MU's are interesting too! I keep seeing more and more of that brand pop up around Head-Fi these days. Enjoy!
> 
> - InsanityOne




It's a dark candy-ish red, actually. This is what they supposedly look like in real life.



I was surprised at how different they look under PETEREK's lighting setup.


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






change is good said:


> It's a dark candy-ish red, actually. This is what they supposedly look like in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how different they look under PETEREK's lighting setup.


 
  


  
 There we go! In that photo it definitely looks like a darker candy-red to me. Those will be sweet!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## DavidA

Did a little photoshop of the image, I think this is what a candy red looks like on cars I've painted in the pass.


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






davida said:


> Did a little photoshop of the image, I think this is what a candy red looks like on cars I've painted in the pass.


 
  


 Personally I like both colors, but I do agree that there are several variations of "candy apple red". When I think of a "candy" color they always seem to have something mixed into the paint that makes them glitter or shine or something. Or maybe I am just thinking of something else?
  
 Either way, this thread has been way too quiet over the past few weeks, I am curious to see more photos of some awesome PETEREK projects!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Change is Good

insanityone said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah man, I was thinking the same thing. Maybe it's been nothing but TH-X00 detachable mods, lately, hence the lack of photos being shared. Either that or peeps are being stingy with their photos haha.


----------



## SleepingLesson

I can't wait to get my X00s back. He must be swamped, 'cause they arrived 5 weeks ago today and still no word.


----------



## DavidA

sleepinglesson said:


> I can't wait to get my X00s back. He must be swamped, 'cause they arrived 5 weeks ago today and still no word.


 
 In some ways I wish others would start doing these mods, might have some fresh ideas for other mods.
  
 As for the TH-X00 removable cable mods I think many want the 2.5mm jacks which takes much longer to do since he has to cut the baffle and cups while the SMC jacks requires no cutting and is much simpler to do.


----------



## SleepingLesson

davida said:


> In some ways I wish others would start doing these mods, might have some fresh ideas for other mods.
> 
> As for the TH-X00 removable cable mods I think many want the 2.5mm jacks which takes much longer to do since he has to cut the baffle and cups while the SMC jacks requires no cutting and is much simpler to do.


 
 Yeah, in retrospect I wish I'd requested SMC connectors. I have some ebony cups I'll be putting on when (if?) I get my X00s back, but now I realize I'll have to dremel them a bit to fit on.


----------



## MWSVette

sleepinglesson said:


> I can't wait to get my X00s back. He must be swamped, 'cause they arrived 5 weeks ago today and still no word.


 
  
 The last set I had done was about a 4 week turnaround and they turned out great.
  
 Contact him.  He has always been very good about giving updates on projects he was doing for me.


----------



## SleepingLesson

mwsvette said:


> The last set I had done was about a 4 week turnaround and they turned out great.
> 
> Contact him.  He has always been very good about giving updates on projects he was doing for me.


 
 I contacted him a couple weeks ago and he said I was next in his queue, so I'll give him more time. I hate to pester! I'm happy to wait for good work. He's also making me a cable so that will add a bit of time. The irony of that is that I learned how to make cables myself in the time my headphones have been with him.


----------



## DavidA

sleepinglesson said:


> I contacted him a couple weeks ago and he said I was next in his queue, so I'll give him more time. I hate to pester! I'm happy to wait for good work. He's also making me a cable so that will add a bit of time. The irony of that is that I learned how to make cables myself in the time my headphones have been with him.


 
 I asked him a lot of questions on doing the SMC mod for my TH-600, the mini-xlr for T1, DT-990 and we even talked about working out something for the K553.
  
 Learning to build your own cables is one of the best things I learned how to do, sourcing parts seems like the harder task for me living in Hawaii since many companies don't even ship to Hawaii much less charge so much for shipping that its not worth it at times.  Since I sleeve cables for my computer system doing the same for headphones cables was pretty simple and since I like my cables as light as possible its easier to do it yourself.


----------



## echineko

davida said:


> I asked him a lot of questions on doing the SMC mod for my TH-600, the mini-xlr for T1, DT-990 and we even talked about working out something for the K553.
> 
> Learning to build your own cables is one of the best things I learned how to do, sourcing parts seems like the harder task for me living in Hawaii since many companies don't even ship to Hawaii much less charge so much for shipping that its not worth it at times.  Since I sleeve cables for my computer system doing the same for headphones cables was pretty simple and since I like my cables as light as possible its easier to do it yourself.



Building cables is one thing, but braiding the wires correctly? I would much rather pay someone to do it for me


----------



## InsanityOne

davida said:


> In some ways I wish others would start doing these mods, *might have some fresh ideas for other mods.*
> 
> As for the TH-X00 removable cable mods I think many want the 2.5mm jacks which takes much longer to do since he has to cut the baffle and cups while the SMC jacks requires no cutting and is much simpler to do.


 
  
 I wouldn't worry _too _much about that. I think he is always coming up with cool ideas for mods and cables, etc. But it is true that the Fostex mods are super popular, and for good reason! I loved the detachable cable mod (I had SMC) on my previous modded TH-600. If you have an idea for a mod I would just send him a PM, spit-balling ideas is one of the best ways to spark some creativity!
  


sleepinglesson said:


> I contacted him a couple weeks ago and he said I was next in his queue, so I'll give him more time. *I hate to pester!* I'm happy to wait for good work. He's also making me a cable so that will add a bit of time. The irony of that is that I learned how to make cables myself in the time my headphones have been with him.


 
  
 I wouldn't call it pestering at all! Sending a PM every 2 or 3 weeks asking for a quick status update shouldn't be a problem at all. As many others have said in this thread, PETEREK is always really good about letting you know what is going on and what the status of your headphones is. I have done several projects through him and he has always been good about replying to any messages asking for updates.
  


davida said:


> I asked him a lot of questions on doing the SMC mod for my TH-600, the mini-xlr for T1, DT-990 and we even talked about working out something for the K553.
> 
> Learning to build your own cables is one of the best things I learned how to do, sourcing parts seems like the harder task for me living in Hawaii since many companies don't even ship to Hawaii much less charge so much for shipping that its not worth it at times.  Since I sleeve cables for my computer system doing the same for headphones cables was pretty simple and since I like my cables as light as possible its easier to do it yourself.


 
  
 Ah that must be a bummer indeed, living in Hawaii definitely has its pros and its cons I'm sure. I have always wanted to visit though! But speaking of sleeving PSU cables, I would say that it is difficult in a much different way than braiding headphone cables. Both really make a custom piece of gear look awesome though!
  


echineko said:


> Building cables is one thing, but braiding the wires correctly? I would much rather pay someone to do it for me


 
  
 Haha I personally feel the same way. Someday I will get an 8-wire (or maybe even 16-wire) braided cable for one of my headphones. They are so stunning but the price is also equally as stunning.
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## DavidA

@InsanityOne, If you ever want to visit I live at the beginning of Waikiki, and walking distance to Ala Moana beach park
  
  


echineko said:


> Building cables is one thing, but braiding the wires correctly? I would much rather pay someone to do it for me


 
 don't be so lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , kidding aside, braiding is the easier part of making cables for me, and if you build your own I think you get much more satisfaction out of them, nothing to do with sonic changes


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Finally an awesome after market cable for the SONY EX800,EX1000
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Thank you @PETEREK


----------



## echineko

hawaiibadboy said:


> Finally an awesome after market cable for the SONY EX800,EX1000
> 
> Thank you @PETEREK




And here I am with a new EX800 I'm just settling in 

Looks great man, PETEREK knocked it out of the park again.


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






hawaiibadboy said:


> Finally an awesome after market cable for the SONY EX800,EX1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


  
 Oh wow, nice one! That looks awesome! Enjoy!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Change is Good

hawaiibadboy said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The more cables I see, the more I want one!


----------



## MrMan

Peterek makes amazing cables. Just keep in mind the guy has a wife, 2 year old and a full time job on top of him doing cables. I've seen a bunch of people get a little upset at how long it take him. The guy is trying as hard as he can. When you order from him know hes going as fast as he can. If everything isn't perfect he won't send it out. This is another reason it takes so long. He demands perfection.


----------



## InsanityOne

change is good said:


> The more cables I see, the more I want one!


 
 Tsch... I know right? Ever since someone posted that picture of an 8-wire Copper / Silver combo cable that he did I have been itching do get my hands on one. I just can't bring myself to pull the trigger... _yet. _
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Hawaiibadboy




----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






hawaiibadboy said:


>


 
  


  
 Looking good!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## 3083joe

My 8 wire litz in case anyone missed them. 







Work of art!


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






3083joe said:


> My 8 wire litz in case anyone missed them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


 A work of art indeed! A truly stunning cable. How is it pairing with your HD800S?
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## DavidA

@3083joe, really nice looking cable, looks a little heavy but can't really judge that just from pictures, is it much heavier than the stock one?


----------



## Change is Good

Sick cable, meng! Enjoy.


----------



## 3083joe

davida said:


> @3083joe
> , really nice looking cable, looks a little heavy but can't really judge that just from pictures, is it much heavier than the stock one?



No it may look it but it's really light for what's there.


----------



## 3083joe

insanityone said:


> A work of art indeed! A truly stunning cable. How is it pairing with your HD800S?
> 
> - InsanityOne



Pairs very nice and with the v281 "beast"


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

@PETEREK is a MANimal!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Customizer in full beast mode! Love his work!


----------



## MWSVette

These had gotten chipped.  Now better than new...


----------



## echineko

mwsvette said:


> These had gotten chipped.  Now better than new...



Are you referring to the paint flaking off or something? And that looks like a slightly different colour than stock, more closer to white, yes? Regardless, looks great, like they just came out of the box.


----------



## MWSVette

echineko said:


> Are you referring to the paint flaking off or something? And that looks like a slightly different colour than stock, more closer to white, yes? Regardless, looks great, like they just came out of the box.


 
 The stock paint had gotten pretty chipped up over time.  Had the silver changed to bright white.


----------



## lukeap69

^^ I like it. Well done!


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






mwsvette said:


> These had gotten chipped.  Now better than new...


 
  


  
 I am not sure what it is about painted HD800's, but they always just make me want to get a pair. Nice choice on the white! Enjoy!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

@PETEREK
  
LOVE IT!!
  
 Thank you bro!!


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






hawaiibadboy said:


> @PETEREK
> 
> LOVE IT!!
> 
> Thank you bro!!


 
  


  
 I always enjoy seeing the cabling re-done on IEMs, it just makes them look so much cleaner.
  
 Enjoy!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## irongoat

Has anyone been able to contact Brendan, haven't received a response from him in about a week.


----------



## InsanityOne

irongoat said:


> Has anyone been able to contact Brendan, haven't received a response from him in about a week.


 
 I sent him a message about a week ago as well just to see how business was going and some other things, etc. Normally he is pretty chatty and likes to respond to messages right away, but I have not received a reply either which is very unlike him.
  
 Most likely he is just taking a much needed break from the relentless messages, is on vacation somewhere where he does not have easy access to the internet, or maybe some urgent family matter has come up. I would not start worrying until we don't hear from him for multiple weeks at a time. Until then, we should wait patiently for a little while longer.
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## MrMan

Brandon has been suffering what I suspect is a sinus infection. Between his work, family and his audio business hes been really run down. I normally talk to him daily and haven't talked to him in a week myself. I think hes recovering from being sick.


----------



## InsanityOne

mrman said:


> Brandon has been suffering what I suspect is a sinus infection. Between his work, family and his audio business hes been really run down. I normally talk to him daily and haven't talked to him in a week myself. I think hes recovering from being sick.


 
 Being so busy all of the time definitely can take a toll on a person. I hope that he gets to feeling better soon though! Sinus infections can be pretty nasty if not taken care of properly!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## SleepingLesson

mrman said:


> Brandon has been suffering what I suspect is a sinus infection. Between his work, family and his audio business hes been really run down. I normally talk to him daily and haven't talked to him in a week myself. I think hes recovering from being sick.


 
 I'm sorry to hear that! I hope he can take it easy and recover.


----------



## PETEREK

Hey everyone, thanks for the concern! I am doing alright, I have really been focusing on getting all my current orders out before taking on a ton more and giving estimated shipping dates that could be inaccurate. When I have a list of orders 25+ long it starts to become impossible to estimate, so I am working on getting everything I have out and moving over to a new method of managing the workload and order. If I have not responded to you yet, don't worry I have seen it. I will begin responding to everyone within the next week to set up your new orders.
  
 In the meantime I would prefer that everyone message me on Etsy whether it's convenient or not, I need to operate through that site until I have my site built unfortunately. On that subject, the company I did have building the site for me has been really annoying to work with (Logojeeves), they were pushing for me to add this and that and finally mentioned a ton of extra hidden fees that I wasn't exactly excited about (would have cost about 300% more than what I had initially agreed upon), so I decided to cancel the process with them. If anyone would like to suggest a better company or individual to have this done through, please let me know!
  
 Again, thanks everyone for your patience and support.


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: *Snip*






peterek said:


> Hey everyone, thanks for the concern! I am doing alright, I have really been focusing on getting all my current orders out before taking on a ton more and giving estimated shipping dates that could be inaccurate. When I have a list of orders 25+ long it starts to become impossible to estimate, so I am working on getting everything I have out and moving over to a new method of managing the workload and order. If I have not responded to you yet, don't worry I have seen it. I will begin responding to everyone within the next week to set up your new orders.
> 
> In the meantime I would prefer that everyone message me on Etsy whether it's convenient or not, I need to operate through that site until I have my site built unfortunately. On that subject, the company I did have building the site for me has been really annoying to work with (Logojeeves), they were pushing for me to add this and that and finally mentioned a ton of extra hidden fees that I wasn't exactly excited about (would have cost about 300% more than what I had initially agreed upon), so I decided to cancel the process with them. If anyone would like to suggest a better company or individual to have this done through, please let me know!
> 
> Again, thanks everyone for your patience and support.


 
  


  
 Exponential business growth can indeed be a tall mountain to overcome, but once you do it is all for the better! The new website and ordering system will be something very nice to look forward to for all of your current and new customers as well! It will also be a nice place to host a large gallery of all the awesome stuff you have done!

  


Spoiler: Warning: Off-Topic!



On the topic of getting a website built there are really only two options if you don't have progrmaming experience, using a "website builder" or hiring a contractor. Here are some suggestions / resources that I would personally recommend you take a look at:
  
 For "DIY" website building: (Much cheaper, faster, gives you much more control, but sometimes "cookie cutter" appearance)

Wix (Website) - Full Review Here
Shopify (Website) - Full Review Here
  
 For "fully custom" website creation: (More expensive, longer lead-times, less control overall, but truly "one-off" design)

 Top Web Design Companies - 2016 Reviews by Clutch.co
  
 If you haven't ever considered taking a look at a do-it-yourself "website builder" like Wix or Shopify I would definitely recommend doing that first before you start contacting web design firms again. Wix even has a free-trial, so you wouldn't be losing out on any capital, plus I know several very non-tech savvy people who have been able to successfully use services like Wix, Wordpress, etc. to build their own website which is quite impressive to me.


  
 Also, I know we have one or two PM threads open, so if you want me to migrate them over to Etsy for the foreseeable future just let me know in PMs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But in all seriousness, glad to hear you are well and that you are working hard on banging out all those orders. I wish you the best of luck as always!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

This is a demo of a potential new line of usb inter connects


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






hawaiibadboy said:


> This is a demo of a potential new line of usb inter connects


 
  


  
 Oh boy, oh boy! PETEREK is thinking about making USB's now? Truly a jack-of-all-trades if I do say so myself. That looks great!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

EX1000 to PHA-3 (balanced)
  
 Gonna do a review of @PETEREK and this sets cable
  
 **disclaimer**
 I bought all my cables


----------



## InsanityOne

hawaiibadboy said:


> EX1000 to PHA-3 (balanced)
> 
> Gonna do a review of @PETEREK and this sets cable
> 
> ...


 
  
 A review of something PETEREK made? Ooh that must be a first! I will be very excited to read it! That cable looks top quality as always, enjoy!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

insanityone said:


> A review of something PETEREK made? Ooh that must be a first! I will be very excited to read it! That cable looks top quality as always, enjoy!
> 
> - InsanityOne


 

  Here it is
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/peterek-verbessen/reviews/16945


----------



## Duy Le

I am finding the balance cable for my HD800. Could you please advice me Peterek?


----------



## DavidA

duy le said:


> I am finding the balance cable for my HD800. Could you please advice me Peterek?


 
 Are you trying to find a balanced cable for your HD-800?


----------



## echineko

davida said:


> Are you trying to find a balanced cable for your HD-800?



More specifically he's asking if Peterek can make him one, and would like advice on the same. I'm sure Brandon will get back to him in short order.


----------



## MWSVette

peterek said:


> Hey everyone, thanks for the concern! I am doing alright, I have really been focusing on getting all my current orders out before taking on a ton more and giving estimated shipping dates that could be inaccurate. When I have a list of orders 25+ long it starts to become impossible to estimate, so I am working on getting everything I have out and moving over to a new method of managing the workload and order. If I have not responded to you yet, don't worry I have seen it. I will begin responding to everyone within the next week to set up your new orders.
> 
> In the meantime I would prefer that everyone message me on Etsy whether it's convenient or not, I need to operate through that site until I have my site built unfortunately. On that subject, the company I did have building the site for me has been really annoying to work with (Logojeeves), they were pushing for me to add this and that and finally mentioned a ton of extra hidden fees that I wasn't exactly excited about (would have cost about 300% more than what I had initially agreed upon), so I decided to cancel the process with them. If anyone would like to suggest a better company or individual to have this done through, please let me know!
> 
> Again, thanks everyone for your patience and support.


 
  
  


duy le said:


> I am finding the balance cable for my HD800. Could you please advice me Peterek?


 
  
  You may get a faster response if you contact him through his Etsy link;
  
 https://www.etsy.com/listing/281233736/fostex-dual-25mm-detachable-modification?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=peterek&ref=sr_gallery_1


----------



## InsanityOne

mwsvette said:


> *You may get a faster response if you contact him through his Etsy link;*
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/281233736/fostex-dual-25mm-detachable-modification?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=peterek&ref=sr_gallery_1


 
 This. I think he is trying to move away from using Head-Fi as a place to conduct business. Etsy is much more suited to that. I would definitely recommend messaging him there for a better chance of a response.
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## ColtMrFire

Got some excellent work done by @PETEREK on my T90.  Very fast turnaround.  Great communication.  Highly recommended!


----------



## MWSVette

coltmrfire said:


> Got some excellent work done by @PETEREK on my T90.  Very fast turnaround.  Great communication.  Highly recommended!


 
  
 He does very nice work.
  
 Any difference with them balanced?


----------



## ColtMrFire

Absolutely!  The T90 sounds fuller, more refined, with a larger more dimensional soundstage and improved bass response.  It takes an already fun sounding HP and makes it even more enjoyable to listen to.
  
 I've had a chance to listen to the T1 qnd HD800 balanced vs single ended recently and balanced was always far better than SE.


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






coltmrfire said:


> Got some excellent work done by @PETEREK on my T90.  Very fast turnaround.  Great communication.  Highly recommended!


 
  


  
 Awesome work as always! And I would agree with your comments, my Balanced T5p's definitely have a more weighty sound than when they were single-ended.
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Balanced aaaaaaall the way! PETEREK killing it again. Best modifier on the site.


----------



## Duy Le

I am waiting to post my cable photos here


----------



## echineko

As usual, Brandon turned in some great work, getting my Sony MDR SA5000 mod and 3.5mm TRRS -> 3.5mm TRS adaptor done, another solid effort


----------



## DavidA

@echineko, the MDR-SA5000 looks like a really cool headphone, looks like a HD-800/700 variation.


----------



## echineko

davida said:


> @echineko, the MDR-SA5000 looks like a really cool headphone, looks like a HD-800/700 variation.


 
 Technically it would be more a HD 800/700 progenitor, considering when they originally were released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yes, they've been very cool to own, both from the SQ (amazing really, after all this time) and retro chic aspects. I'm very glad I was able to source one in relatively great condition, and will be getting new earpads for them from Japan soon as well.
  
 Brandon really knocked it out of the park with his mod, been able to try some of my after-market cables with these, fun!
  
 Edit: Another shot I really liked, his camera is better than mine, heh


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






echineko said:


> Technically it would be more a HD 800/700 progenitor, considering when they originally were released
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


  
 HD-800 progenitor indeed! But that is another great piece of work there! Enjoy!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Duy Le

My HD800 Hybrid cable 
 Peterek forgot to upgrade to 6 strands but it's OK.


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






duy le said:


> My HD800 Hybrid cable
> Peterek forgot to upgrade to 6 strands but it's OK.


 
  


  
 Mmm... That new black Eidolic 4-pin is sexy. Enjoy!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## axtran

Well, showcasing of all of this marvelous looking work has me wanting PETEREK's hands doing the mods that I'm looking to have done on my T40RP MK3's. Thanks for sharing the pictures everyone, I've reached out to him on Etsy as recommended.


----------



## phase0

I posted this pic in the Woo Audio amp thread. I'll repost here. My new Peterek balanced cable for Utopia...


----------



## moedawg140

phase0 said:


> I posted this pic in the Woo Audio amp thread. I'll repost here. My new Peterek balanced cable for Utopia...


 
  
 Nice picture, and I really like your current profile avatar - very calming.


----------



## LajostheHun

I'm not a fan of "exposed" braided cables and Brandon could testify to that LOL, but that one looks pretty cool actually. It doesn't "look" flexible though, is it?


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






phase0 said:


> I posted this pic in the Woo Audio amp thread. I'll repost here. My new Peterek balanced cable for Utopia...


 
  


  
 Fantastic! The headphone connectors and the Eidolic splitter look really nice! PETEREK's cables get more beautiful with every iteration, I swear!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## lotech

Just ordered TRRS balanced cable for my Westone UM30 pros. Brandon already built me standard 3.5 mm output cable using peptide hybrid cable, and Eidolic connectors/splitter, they look fantastic and sound even better. will post pic's of the new ones when they get here.


----------



## InsanityOne

lotech said:


> Just ordered TRRS balanced cable for my Westone UM30 pros. Brandon already built me standard 3.5 mm output cable using peptide hybrid cable, and Eidolic connectors/splitter, they look fantastic and sound even better. will post pic's of the new ones when they get here.


 
  
 Awesome! This thread needs all thee pictures that it can get, because all Brandon's creations just look so fine!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## axtran

I asked Brandon to take some pictures of a custom Tx0RP MK3 that he's currently working on for me, I'll definitely share


----------



## Change is Good

insanityone said:


> Awesome! This thread needs all thee pictures that it can get, because all Brandon's creations just look so fine!
> 
> - InsanityOne


 
  
 This one's for you
@InsanityOne


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






change is good said:


> This one's for you
> @InsanityOne


 
  


  
 I always enjoyed the look of those white painted stock cups on the TH600. I often regret selling my fully modded TH600's, they were such a fun headphone! But man, that cable looks fantastic! I love the silver-carbon splitter and the bright red sleeve. A great looking pair indeed!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## doofalb

Question for you guys: I ordered two custom adapter cables from him through Etsy, based on his reputation here on head-fi. Everything was great until I send the payment on December 1: he responded within hours to my inquiries. Ever since communication seized. Zero, nada, absolutely nothing in response to 4 emails I sent him. Is this normal with him? How long does it usually take him to make cables? Thanks in advance!


----------



## axtran

doofalb said:


> Question for you guys: I ordered two custom adapter cables from him through Etsy, based on his reputation here on head-fi. Everything was great until I send the payment on December 1: he responded within hours to my inquiries. Ever since communication seized. Zero, nada, absolutely nothing in response to 4 emails I sent him. Is this normal with him? How long does it usually take him to make cables? Thanks in advance!


 
 He's busy. There's also a queue, he isn't just sitting around waiting for an order. Did you message him on Etsy?


----------



## doofalb

No need to be defensive. I just asked it is his normal behavior. And yep, as I mentioned in my post above I contacted him 4 times, within as span of 4 weeks. No reply at all.


----------



## axtran

Didn't mean to sound defensive, was wondering if you used email or Etsy. I did have delays with my responses but I am trusting he's working on the headphones that I sent him.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

axtran said:


> Didn't mean to sound defensive, was wondering if you used email or Etsy. I did have delays with my responses but I am trusting he's working on the headphones that I sent him.


 

  Etsy is his preferred contact. I know for a fact he is quite busy with orders since my last contact about 4 weeks ago so he is getting the orders done and working on down the line. When you get a contact it means it is shipping or shipped.


----------



## lotech

Lots of communication when I was discussing cable needs and order, not so much after my order was placed.
 Given the amount of orders Brandon takes I'm okay with the delay in communication. I have in past gotten email saying
 something like 'just noticed your email' I understand that Brandon is busy and not just waiting around to answer my every email.
 Given the quality of his work, price etc.it's well worth not getting emails answered immediately after I send them.


----------



## trellus

One of my colleagues sent him some repair work in December and he did respond then, but has not since delivery in mid-December, and given that reputation is stellar, and he is renown here on Head-Fi from what I can tell, my concern is whether he is actually okay or not (!), because it seems strange that he has not posted for nearly 30 days (December 14 is his last post) and his post activity prior to that shows that while he is not a daily Head-Fi'er, time between posts is a few days (11/26, 11/30, etc.) on average, not nearly an entire month..
  
 Maybe he is just on a nice long, vacation? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


doofalb said:


> Question for you guys: I ordered two custom adapter cables from him through Etsy, based on his reputation here on head-fi. Everything was great until I send the payment on December 1: he responded within hours to my inquiries. Ever since communication seized. Zero, nada, absolutely nothing in response to 4 emails I sent him. Is this normal with him? How long does it usually take him to make cables? Thanks in advance!


----------



## lotech

I heard from him last week, I'm guessing he's just really too busy to be posting here on head-fi


----------



## LajostheHun

He should probably enlist an "assistant" to help with the communication needs.


----------



## doofalb

Thanks for all the feedback, guys! He did send me an email this morning, apologizing for the delay and mentioning that he will ship the cables this week.


----------



## Monsterzero

doofalb said:


> Thanks for all the feedback, guys! He did send me an email this morning, apologizing for the delay and mentioning that he will ship the cables this week.


 

 I ordered a cable on December 5th and was told three weeks....

 They just arrived today,so dont sweat it...hes working on em...

 As far as my cable,I ordered a 3' HE6 to 4pin,then a 7' 4pin to bare speaker cable to drive my HE6 from my speaker taps of my vintage receivers...he tossed in an adapter where I can use it balanced too!

 Beautiful looking cables and my HE6s kick rear from my 50 year old Sansui!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Brandon!


----------



## InsanityOne

monsterzero said:


> I ordered a cable on December 5th and was told three weeks....
> 
> They just arrived today,so dont sweat it...hes working on em...
> 
> ...


 
 Pics of the cables and the HE-6 connected to the Sansui or... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 (Just kidding, just kidding! But as I always say, posting pictures of your PETEREK gear here makes the thread 1000x better! I'm glad that you're enjoying the cables he made for you!)
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Monsterzero

insanityone said:


> Pics of the cables and the HE-6 connected to the Sansui or...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ya,I thought about it but my set-up is in my dark mancave,so my phone camera wouldnt do any of my gear justice....posted more to let others know that Brandon is behind,but he *will* deliver.


----------



## phase0

Peterek just did a detachable cable mod on my Denon D5000 w/ Lawton mods (I'm not the original HP owner so I'm not certain about the history). It came out great, sounds great, I'm super happy with the results and he provided me some great pix I wanted to share.
  

  

  

  

  

  
 I'm really pleased with the results. I think they look and sound fantastic. The man does great work! I also had a mini-XLR to 3.5mm adapter made...
  

  
 Some people I know were hassling me about "Couldn't you just do this yourself? Why pay anyone to do that?" I would have had to buy more tools and parts. I also don't get any practice so who knows how good/bad the results would be? I think such nice headphones deserve better treatment than me accidentally breaking them. IMO the mod is a little bit unnecessary/luxury to get the replaceable cable. However I wasn't entirely thrilled with the cable that was attached when I first got the headphones (the cable has a lot of microphonics noise as it brushes into things, it's rather thick and unweildy, and it also had a short in the plug which made them unusable in the beginning). For me at least it's a useful upgrade and I look forward to having better cable options in the near future!
  
 Edit: I love these headphones!


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






phase0 said:


> Peterek just did a detachable cable mod on my Denon D5000 w/ Lawton mods (I'm not the original HP owner so I'm not certain about the history). It came out great, sounds great, I'm super happy with the results and he provided me some great pix I wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


  
 Honestly Lawton modded Denons / Fostex headphones are some of my absolute favorites, both because of their modding potential and their awesome house sound. I so regret selling my fully modded pair of TH600's. I'll do another pair someday, or at least that is what I tell myself. But anyways, great pics and thanks for sharing!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## axtran

Absolutely beautiful. Convinced me to get my own D2000 for modding!


----------



## lotech

Having Brandon recable a pair of Westone UM1s for me, the original cable started splitting just above the strain relief on TRS plug.
 And as stated he's building balanced cable for me.
  
 oh and Congrats to Brandon on addition to family!!!
 (this might be why y'all aren't hearing from him immediately).
  

 This is the first cable Brandon made for me Double Helix custom 6 strand with Eidolic MMCX and splitter.
 Looks fantastic and sounds even better


----------



## Change is Good

lotech said:


> Having Brandon recable a pair of Westone UM1s for me, the original cable started splitting just above the strain relief on TRS plug.
> And as stated he's building balanced cable for me.
> 
> oh and Congrats to Brandon on addition to family!!!
> ...


 
  




  
 I need to give in and just get one of these for my H3.


----------



## Change is Good

I'm selling my white TH-600 cups that Peterek painted if anyone of you Fostex owners are interested.


----------



## InsanityOne

change is good said:


> I'm selling my white TH-600 cups that Peterek painted if anyone of you Fostex owners are interested.


 
  
 So then what cups are taking their place?
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## axtran

change is good said:


> I'm selling my white TH-600 cups that Peterek painted if anyone of you Fostex owners are interested.




Weird question, but could you take a picture of the inside if you have a removable cable? I'd like to see what Peterek does for those jacks.


----------



## PETEREK

axtran said:


> change is good said:
> 
> 
> > I'm selling my white TH-600 cups that Peterek painted if anyone of you Fostex owners are interested.
> ...


 
 It's a small groove. The TH-600 cups are made of metal, so the notch is actually more square than on the wood sets I do. PM me.


----------



## Change is Good

insanityone said:


> So then what cups are taking their place?
> 
> - InsanityOne :tongue_smile:




Rosewood baby! I'll share a picture when I get a chance. For now someone please buy my white cups! It will help fund another PETEREK cable haha.


----------



## Change is Good

This one's for you @InsanityOne! They're E-MU rosewood cups. Sorry for the low pic quality, using my cheap phone.


----------



## InsanityOne

change is good said:


> This one's for you @InsanityOne! They're E-MU rosewood cups. Sorry for the low pic quality, using my cheap phone.


 
  
 The E-MU cups have the same mounting design as the standard Fostex TH-XXX series headphones do? I guess that makes sense though seeing as EMU uses the same OEM frames that Denon used for their AH-DXXXX series which is the same OEM that Fostex now uses for their TH-XXX series. Cool idea! I like it!
  
 (The image link is broken by the way, so it doesn't display at all though.)
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Change is Good

insanityone said:


> The E-MU cups have the same mounting design as the standard Fostex TH-XXX series headphones do? I guess that makes sense though seeing as EMU uses the same OEM frames that Denon used for their AH-DXXXX series which is the same OEM that Fostex now uses for their TH-XXX series. Cool idea! I like it!
> 
> (The image link is broken by the way, so it doesn't display at all though.)
> 
> - InsanityOne


 
  
 Just noticed haha. Fixed


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

I'll be sharing a pic of a re cabled (balanced) Sony Ma-900 in the future
 Very stoked.
 I love that set.
 Did I mention stoked?


----------



## InsanityOne

hawaiibadboy said:


> I'll be sharing a pic of a *re cabled (balanced) Sony Ma-900* in the future
> Very stoked.
> I love that set.
> Did I mention stoked?


 
  
 The headphone models of Sony's glory days always make me drool. I'm sure they will look awesome (and sound awesome) balanced!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## axtran

insanityone said:


> The headphone models of Sony's glory days always make me drool. I'm sure they will look awesome (and sound awesome) balanced!
> 
> - InsanityOne


 
 The glory days are back... that Z1R is something SPECIAL!


----------



## InsanityOne

axtran said:


> The glory days are back... that Z1R is something SPECIAL!


 
  
 That is what the word on the street is. I haven't heard them for myself, but I really want to!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## silas94

Hi, do you know what cable i can buy to replace on my dunu titan 3 earphones? i cant find the right cable anywhere they don't even supply it on their website. i might just end up buying another pair


----------



## Change is Good

silas94 said:


> Hi, do you know what cable i can buy to replace on my dunu titan 3 earphones? i cant find the right cable anywhere they don't even supply it on their website. i might just end up buying another pair


 
  
 Send Peterek a message on his website and you can discuss getting one made for you.
  
 https://www.etsy.com/shop/TheAudMod


----------



## PETEREK

Hey everyone, 
  
 I am working on responding to everyone's messages. My son was born 6 weeks early two weeks ago and we just brought him home earlier today. Any delayed responses were due to me being out of the house most of those two weeks. Know that I am working on catching up on that. I appreciate everyone's patience.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

peterek said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am working on responding to everyone's messages. My son was born 6 weeks early two weeks ago and we just brought him home earlier today. Any delayed responses were due to me being out of the house most of those two weeks. Know that I am working on catching up on that. I appreciate everyone's patience.


 

 Congrats!!


----------



## 3083joe

peterek said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am working on responding to everyone's messages. My son was born 6 weeks early two weeks ago and we just brought him home earlier today. Any delayed responses were due to me being out of the house most of those two weeks. Know that I am working on catching up on that. I appreciate everyone's patience.



No problem, take your time. Your son is more important than some cables.


----------



## InsanityOne

peterek said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am working on responding to everyone's messages. My son was born 6 weeks early two weeks ago and we just brought him home earlier today. Any delayed responses were due to me being out of the house most of those two weeks. Know that I am working on catching up on that. I appreciate everyone's patience.


 
  
 Congratulations and I wish you and your family all the best!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Pahani

peterek said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am working on responding to everyone's messages. My son was born 6 weeks early two weeks ago and we just brought him home earlier today. Any delayed responses were due to me being out of the house most of those two weeks. Know that I am working on catching up on that. I appreciate everyone's patience.


 
 Congratulations!! I hope both baby and mother are doing well


----------



## Change is Good

peterek said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am working on responding to everyone's messages. My son was born 6 weeks early two weeks ago and we just brought him home earlier today. Any delayed responses were due to me being out of the house most of those two weeks. Know that I am working on catching up on that. I appreciate everyone's patience.


 
  
 CONGRATS meng!


----------



## echineko

peterek said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am working on responding to everyone's messages. My son was born 6 weeks early two weeks ago and we just brought him home earlier today. Any delayed responses were due to me being out of the house most of those two weeks. Know that I am working on catching up on that. I appreciate everyone's patience.



All the best to you in this challenging time. I hope your son is doing well now and onwards. Take care, mate


----------



## hifimiami

Congrats on the baby, I sent you message on Etsy, quote for T90 cable mod, would like dual entry with mini XLR or hardwired.
  
Julio


----------



## bentwookiee

I just picked up a pair of Fostex Th900s. I'm thinking of getting them modded to have removable cables, but has anyone ever used mini XLR instead of the 2.5 mm jacks on the Fostex mod? I'm hoping to be able to share cables between my ZMF Ori and the th900.

And who knows, I may pick up an audeze soon, so the mini XLR would work with thoses too!


----------



## DavidA

Quote: 





bentwookiee said:


> I just picked up a pair of Fostex Th900s. I'm thinking of getting them modded to have removable cables, but has anyone ever used mini XLR instead of the 2.5 mm jacks on the Fostex mod? I'm hoping to be able to share cables between my ZMF Ori and the th900.
> 
> And who knows, I may pick up an audeze soon, so the mini XLR would work with thoses too!


 
 I don't think there is enough space for the mini-xlr jack on the frame and you would be cutting a lot into the cups but if there is a way then PETEREK the master would be able to do it.  The only way I can think of would be to cut the cables a few inches from the cups and put on female mini-xlr jacks and then you could have male mini-xlr jack on the remaining cable, some do this so they can standardize on one type of connection.  Here's a picture of a mini-xlr jack on the frame of a TH-600 which has SMC connectors


----------



## axtran

bentwookiee said:


> I just picked up a pair of Fostex Th900s. I'm thinking of getting them modded to have removable cables, but has anyone ever used mini XLR instead of the 2.5 mm jacks on the Fostex mod? I'm hoping to be able to share cables between my ZMF Ori and the th900.
> 
> And who knows, I may pick up an audeze soon, so the mini XLR would work with thoses too!


 
 No chance. the mini-XLR jack is larger than the whole edge of the TH chassis. You could do small cable whips to do disconnectable, however that would add weight to the already heavy headphones.


----------



## InsanityOne

bentwookiee said:


> I just picked up a pair of Fostex Th900s. I'm thinking of getting them modded to have removable cables, but has anyone ever used mini XLR instead of the 2.5 mm jacks on the Fostex mod? I'm hoping to be able to share cables between my ZMF Ori and the th900.
> 
> And who knows, I may pick up an audeze soon, so the mini XLR would work with thoses too!


 
  
 Taking into account the various Fostex-TH series builds and Denon-D series builds I have seen, the dimensions of the cup / frame assembly just do not allow for any recessed cable jack larger than 3.5mm to be installed. Most people that really _really _want mini-XLRs have to do what is called a "pig-tail" mod, which looks like THIS:
  

  
 But what I recommend you do is just go ahead and get the SMC mod done, and then just grab a pair of THESE:
  

  
 I believe Brandon can make these as well, so you could get it all done through him.
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## bentwookiee

insanityone said:


> Taking into account the various Fostex-TH series builds and Denon-D series builds I have seen, the dimensions of the cup / frame assembly just do not allow for any recessed cable jack larger than 3.5mm to be installed. Most people that really _really _want mini-XLRs have to do what is called a "pig-tail" mod, which looks like THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info guys!

I'm not a huge fan of the pig tails, so going the SMC + adapter route seems like the best option for me.

Follow up question. Why go for SMC over the 2.5 mm? Just wondering if there are pros/cons to go for one over the other.


----------



## DavidA

bentwookiee said:


> Thanks for the info guys!
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the pig tails, so going the SMC + adapter route seems like the best option for me.
> 
> Follow up question. Why go for SMC over the 2.5 mm? Just wondering if there are pros/cons to go for one over the other.


 
 The SMC does not require any cutting of the cups/frame while the 2.5mm will require a slight enlargement of the hole and some cutting of the cups


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

@PETEREK
  
  
 Is a mad man
  
 Part man part manimal....MANIMAL!!!!
  
 Holy **** this is dope!


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






hawaiibadboy said:


> @PETEREK
> 
> 
> Is a mad man
> ...


 
  


  
 Mmm... That cable color is just... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Notice any differences right away between SE and Balanced?
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

insanityone said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Have not received it yet. I will return though. ( to this thread with my pic)
 My EX1000 were balanced by him and it did make a difference so I am balancing again (ma900)


----------



## axtran

hawaiibadboy said:


> Have not received it yet. I will return though. ( to this thread with my pic)
> My EX1000 were balanced by him and it did make a difference so I am balancing again (ma900)


 

 A Sony fan! So, when can we expect your Z1R with Peterek™ Custom Cables?


----------



## 3083joe

@PETEREK
Hope all is well. 
Looking forward to the ie800 cables.


----------



## jchandler3

Has anyone heard anything from Peterek in a while?
  
 This isn't me talking bad about him at all; I know he's a very nice guy and does great work. I also know his wife gave birth recently and he posted a message that he's trying to catch up, but I purchased my mod 6 weeks ago, sent him my headphones 4 weeks ago, and literally haven't heard from him once. Just starting to worry a bit. 
  
 Thanks...


----------



## 3083joe

Yes, I just talk to him yesterday he is completely slammed with work so wait times are probably double or triple what normally they would be plus his newborn and his other child and his wife and his full-time job but he still doing wonderful work check out these pictures


----------



## jchandler3

3083joe said:


> Yes, I just talk to him yesterday he is completely slammed with work so wait times are probably double or triple what normally they would be plus his newborn and his other child and his wife and his full-time job but he still doing wonderful work check out these pictures




Those look incredible! I'm very excited. Good to hear all is good and he's just busy. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






3083joe said:


> Yes, I just talk to him yesterday he is completely slammed with work so wait times are probably double or triple what normally they would be plus his newborn and his other child and his wife and his full-time job but he still doing wonderful work check out these pictures


 
  


  
 *Drools...*
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Hawaiibadboy




----------



## axtran

hawaiibadboy said:


>


 
 VERY NICE CABLES!!


----------



## rlkeel0

Got my detachable cable mod with re-termination of stock cable for my Fostex TH-X00 Ebony cans.  Thanks Peterek!  Quality is excellent.  Now I can use my custom extended cable with them.
  
  
 Can't post a photo yet.


----------



## Change is Good

rlkeel0 said:


> Got my detachable cable mod with re-termination of stock cable for my Fostex TH-X00 Ebony cans.  Thanks Peterek!  Quality is excellent.  Now I can use my custom extended cable with them.
> 
> 
> Can't post a photo yet.




Enjoy them! PETEREK really does an awesome job on the Fostex.

And, yeah... pics or it didn't happen. J/k


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Balanced Ma-900 running into my X5iii
  
 @PETEREK is the man.
  
 So totally stoked. Awesome work


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






hawaiibadboy said:


> Balanced Ma-900 running into my X5iii
> 
> @PETEREK is the man.
> 
> So totally stoked. Awesome work


 
  


  
 Yes, that looks so good! I'm sure they make a great pair of portables.
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## axtran

hawaiibadboy said:


> Balanced Ma-900 running into my X5iii
> 
> @PETEREK is the man.
> 
> So totally stoked. Awesome work


 
 I love the Sony fandom.  I still want me some Z1Rs...


----------



## rlkeel0

change is good said:


> Enjoy them! PETEREK really does an awesome job on the Fostex.
> 
> And, yeah... pics or it didn't happen. J/k




A photographer I am not but here goes.


----------



## Change is Good

hawaiibadboy said:


> Balanced Ma-900 running into my X5iii
> 
> @PETEREK is the man.
> 
> So totally stoked. Awesome work




We might have to start calling you Hawaii*balanced*boy. 




rlkeel0 said:


> A photographer I am not but here goes.




That is a beautifully done clean job, indeed. I really wanted to see the awesome cups, though haha.


----------



## rlkeel0

change is good said:


> We might have to start calling you Hawaii*balanced*boy.
> That is a beautifully done clean job, indeed. I really wanted to see the awesome cups, though haha.




Here ya go


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






rlkeel0 said:


> A photographer I am not but here goes.


 
  
  


  
 Looks stock, just as it should be. I never understood why Fostex didn't just manufacture them like this from the start! But I guess them choosing _not _to do that is good news for Brandon.
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

rlkeel0 said:


> Here ya go


 

 Damn that's beautiful!


----------



## Pahani

rlkeel0 said:


> Here ya go


 
 Good Lord, those are beautiful!
 Great work as always, @PETEREK


----------



## axtran

Still waiting for them to arrive, but here's a preview of what Brandon just finished for me! 

(Resolution is a little huge, and I didn't have anything to resize it...)


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

axtran said:


> Still waiting for them to arrive, but here's a preview of what Brandon just finished for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  Big pics....if anyone doesn't like em they should stay away from threads where folks show the awesomness!!
  
 That looks dope bro!
 I'm excited for you.
  
 Waiting sucks, opening PETEREK packages is awesome


----------



## vcmusik

axtran said:


> Still waiting for them to arrive, but here's a preview of what Brandon just finished for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow, that looks so awesome. What wood is that?


----------



## axtran

vcmusik said:


> Wow, that looks so awesome. What wood is that?




I don't remember the type exactly--I bought these from @Lohb so he can probably comment if he sees this and let us know 

It's cut and lacquered--the last touches made by Brandon with the metal tubes is definitely something I did not think about. Very excited to see how they are!


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






axtran said:


> Still waiting for them to arrive, but here's a preview of what Brandon just finished for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


  
 Now THIS is the stuff I really like to see from Brandon. Taking one headphone, and turning it into something totally different! This level of customization is what gets me going! Enjoy!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## PETEREK

insanityone said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well, Lohb (ArtisanAudioLab on eBay) makes the cups, he just has me assemble, tune, and cable them. Credit to him for the craftsmanship there.


----------



## InsanityOne

peterek said:


> Well, Lohb (ArtisanAudioLab on eBay) makes the cups, he just has me assemble, tune, and cable them. Credit to him for the craftsmanship there.


 
  
 True, Lohb does amazing work as well. Collaborations make for some pretty sweet looking stuff though!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## vcmusik

I found the original ebay listing here. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fostex-T20RP-T40RP-T50RP-Mk2-Mk3-Headphones-Exotic-Upgrade-DIY-Kit-/182450660490?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMESELX%3AIT&nma=true&si=IvEk9kxnrJcstRszm28etdgvWos%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
  
 Turns out they're Albizia Saman, which I'd never heard of until now. Interesting! How do they sound?


----------



## PETEREK

That link takes me to an ended listing, no sign of what it was. He does all kinds of wood stuff, lots of Denon/Fostex cups, VERY nice stuff. I have nothing to do with his productions, AAL is a one man operation. 
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/artisanaudiolab?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## axtran

Lohb's stuff is awesome. This one was shipped to me from SE Asia--I do love the tree. It's the "rain tree" in most of the common languages in the region. A beautiful, tropical tree.


----------



## iliketowrap19

So, If I wanted my Th600 to have them modded to have detachable cables how would I start? I'm really confused on how to get the process rolling. The pictures from the thread look really great.


----------



## axtran

iliketowrap19 said:


> So, If I wanted my Th600 to have them modded to have detachable cables how would I start? I'm really confused on how to get the process rolling. The pictures from the thread look really great.




Go to Etsy and look up PLAudio/VERBESSEN. Fire message for quote asking for removable cable conversion for TH600 (2.5mm jacks is what people usually do). At this time, you can either go with a retermination of your stock cable, or buy a custom cable from Peterek (like the copper cable on my headphones). He can fill you in on all of those options (I recommend the Eidolic terminations and splitters).

Then, Mail off TH600s, and wait... then when you get them, share here!


----------



## DavidA

iliketowrap19 said:


> So, If I wanted my Th600 to have them modded to have detachable cables how would I start? I'm really confused on how to get the process rolling. The pictures from the thread look really great.


 
 For the TH-600 I would go with the SMC connectors since it does not involve cutting the cups where the 2.5mm needs to have part of the cup cut and a little work on the baffle.  Another option is the MMCX connector since I believe it can also be installed without cutting.
  
 PS: if going with the SMC connectors its a fairly easy mod since no cutting is involved, but you will also need to add the SMC connectors to your original cable or build/buy a new cable.


----------



## John Q Lin

Hi guys 

Where do I buy a quality dual 2.5 mm detachable cable.


----------



## DavidA

john q lin said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Where do I buy a quality dual 2.5 mm detachable cable.


 
 quality is subjective with cables, some cheap amazon ones could be considered quality IMO, or you might consider something from Forza or Double-Helix to be quality, would be easier if you gave a price range.
  
 But since you are on this tread get with Brandon and he can make some nice cables to your specs and within your budget


----------



## MWSVette

john q lin said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Where do I buy a quality dual 2.5 mm detachable cable.


 

 Contact Brandon at Etsy.com vendor name VERBESSEN.


----------



## axtran

john q lin said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Where do I buy a quality dual 2.5 mm detachable cable.




Sennheiser makes a really inexpensive one if 3.5 unbalanced source Termination is your thing.


----------



## trtrtr607

Does anybody know how long usually it took for PETEREK to respond on Etsy? tried to contact on Etsy, no reply though
 Got reply already


----------



## phase0

Follow up post this earlier post:
  
 Peterek modified my Denon/Lawton D5000 with a removable cables and these are some beautiful pics he took:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/779584/peterek-formerly-ccaspertfg-mod-cable-thread/270#post_13190336
  
 Then I got a custom made cable... this is my portable setup I mainly use at work (Cowon Plenue P1 DAP):


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

phase0 said:


>


 
  
 looks dope!!


----------



## InsanityOne

hawaiibadboy said:


> looks dope!!


 
  
 Agreed!!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## 3083joe

Sennheiser ie 800 8 wire cable.


----------



## audioholicx8x

Hello, 
 I also have a pair (I'm the one mentioned on the ebay page).
  
 The following pictures were shot by PETEREK in May 6, 2016:
  

  

  

  

  
 Oh, and in case you're wondering, yes I'm buying 2 others


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






3083joe said:


> Sennheiser ie 800 8 wire cable.


 
  


audioholicx8x said:


> Hello,
> I also have a pair (I'm the one mentioned on the ebay page).
> 
> The following pictures were shot by PETEREK in May 6, 2016:
> ...


 
  


  
  
 Fantastic! The cable and the headphones both look amazing! Also, I am really loving the Japanese text that is pressed into the headband on the Fostex. 
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

That wood rig is dope!!
 Really nice work by PETEREK


----------



## axtran

insanityone said:


> Fantastic! The cable and the headphones both look amazing! Also, I am really loving the Japanese text that is pressed into the headband on the Fostex.
> 
> - InsanityOne




"Origin" in Japanese. Nice touch by Lohb.


----------



## MrMan

Peterek does amazing work! I bought a T90 off him with a custom 8 cable mini xlr cable. I love the craftmanship but after 4 month the sound just isn't for me. I want to sell it but I want to keep them due to craftsmanship.


----------



## PETEREK

Hey Everyone,
  
 These last few years has been fun doing modifications and cable builds for everyone. The frequency of orders coming in was not too hard to keep up with until about a year and a half ago, since then I have been having longer and longer lead times, things come up in my personal life or at my full-time job and that pushes orders beyond their original ETAs (and sometimes quite a bit unfortunately). My full-time job is really trying to push me further up the chain and is demanding more and more out of me. Most of you know I had another child recently as well, so I have been very busy with family things as well. Basically what I'm getting at is, I am going to be tapering off of doing cable orders and modifications a lot. I am not going to take anymore orders until I am completely caught up with what I have here, and when I do get caught up the amount of orders I take on will be limited. It really sucks, I enjoy talking to everyone so we can figure out exactly what you want and need done, but replying to messages constantly takes up A TON of time. I like that I have had that as a part of the ordering process but it really makes keeping up a challenge at times. I get over 10 messages a day between Email, Etsy and here (I prefer you not message me here if possible, by the way) and responding to each one normally isn't just a couple words typed out, they're full length responses. All of that together just puts too much stress on me. I may be able to go at this full-time after my wife finishes her Master's Degree but I'll have to wait until then to see if it's possible.
  
 I will leave my TH-X00 detachable modification ad open on Etsy, that's a frequency I know I'll be able to keep up with easily if it's all I have coming in. It will be disabled until I'm caught up, but once I am current on my orders it will be available again. I don't want to leave everyone without an option for those.
  
 I hope everyone understands where I'm coming from, it isn't because I don't enjoy doing this, it's solely because I can't keep up and it's hard to have fun doing it when you're stressed out all the time.


----------



## LoryWiv

Brandon, you've offered great work, sonically and aesthetically, that brought joy to many, certainly including myself. Do what's best for you, and we'll see you done the road!


----------



## InsanityOne

No worries Brandon, life has many opportunities for all of us, and sometimes we just can't take on every single one that comes our way. We have to pick and choose what is best for us and our families. I'm sure all of us will still be here waiting when you decide to open up shop again!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## lotech

Brandon,

Family First.
nuff said.
When you're ready I'll be here waiting to order more cables.


----------



## Change is Good

Best wishes to you and your family. Please stay in touch with us until you open up shop, again. Thanks for all the help and work you've done for me, personally. You tinkered and helped me reach end game (for my budget) on the TH-X00 (a headphone I would have otherwise passed on without your mods), so I am greatly appreciative. I'm sure we can all understand and appreciate the dedication you put in, my friend, so do what's best for you!


----------



## rlkeel0

Brandon, good luck and thank you.
  
  
 Everyone, I have a custom cable order in the works from Brandon currently.  I will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## lotech

Guess what I received at work yesterday?
 Had this order in previously balanced silver plated copper cable. 1 meter length.
 Build is well, exactly what one expects from Brandon, i.e. outstanding.
  
 I've got one order still waiting with Brandon and that is to reshell a set of Westone UM1s as the
 cable finally gave up the ghost. WIll post pictures of that once it comes in.
  
 Sorry for the poor picture but just have my iPhone at work.


----------



## trtrtr607

Anybody recently receive any communication from Brandon? Have a cable modification for over a month now, tried messaging but no response. In no hurry but just wonder if this is normal.


----------



## Tom Blake

I am trying to reach him as well due to a large pending order and have received no response here, on Etsy or the email linked to his PayPal account. Hope everything is okay. I know he posted that he was scaling back his cable business due to increased work demands so maybe he is just overwhelmed.


----------



## InsanityOne

I think Brandon is just really swamped right now with life in general. I am sure that he is working on orders in a first-in first-out basis, and will reply to messages when he can. But don't worry, Brandon is a stand-up guy and he is not just going to run off with anyone's money. He will do whatever it takes to make everyone happy, it just may take significantly longer than normal. Good things come to those who wait.

- InsanityOne


----------



## DavidA

To add to what @InsanityOne posted above I think Brandon also noted that responding to emails takes a lot of time away from finishing orders so I would look at it that he is trying to get your orders out faster by not spending a lot of time replying to emails and such.  Only problem is if he were waiting on a reply from a customer to a question he asked about the specific order.


----------



## Tom Blake

I am not worried at all. I know he's a standup guy and am happy to be patient.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Tom Blake said:


> I am not worried at all. I know he's a standup guy and am happy to be patient.



He is working on the orders. He is halfway out of being swamped. The dark side of success


----------



## PETEREK (May 5, 2017)

Yes, sorry for the delays everyone. I am working diligently towards being caught up. I understand that it can be frustrating not getting a response for a while and trust me I don't like doing that to people. I get many of those types of messages a day, if I spent the time responding to every single one that would be a lot of time not spent on completing orders. Just know that I see the messages and that I am working towards getting your product or modification completed. I have to follow the queue, otherwise one person might be satisfied with having their order completed while another is waiting even longer.

Once I am caught up I do not want to stop taking on orders, I enjoy doing it and people need a way to have these things done properly, the process of ordering will have to change though. I will have to stop the long communication sessions that I have been having with people and will have to go to having ads for _____ product, for everything. If you have some kind of crazy idea or something that you just don't see that I will be offering you can message me through Etsy and we can talk about whatever that is. I love doing custom builds, but that is one part that causes some delays. Most companies have a specialty (Lawton and his cups, DHC, Norne, and the like with their cables, etc. _(these companies are all great, I am just giving examples here.)_), I do so many different types of things that bouncing back and forth from this mod, to cable, to adapter, to .... whatever else makes it hard to complete things in batches like the specialty guys. Doing one modification after another of the same exact headphone would be easy, making 5 cables that are mostly the same one right after another would be easy, but I end up with a very assorted list of orders. Maybe group orders will be a possibility in the future for lower prices, I don't know, I'll be trying different things.

I really appreciate the guys that are chiming in after someone asks what's going on with their order or my messaging here in the thread, you're spot on 95% of the time.

I will still be trying to respond to messages at a minimum until I have little to nothing to complete on my order list, it's nothing personal, I'm doing it for your own benefit and mine. 5 messages to respond to is easily the amount of time it take to complete a cable or modification.

I appreciate everyone's patience.


----------



## lotech

Brandon,

Thanks for the Reply, Nice to know that you're listening and taking the time to respond.


----------



## InsanityOne

PETEREK said:


> *Snip*
> 
> *Maybe group orders will be a possibility in the future for lower prices, I don't know, I'll be trying different things.*
> 
> *Snip*



Ooh, I smell a PETEREK x Massdrop group buy for custom cables coming soon! Just kidding, but group buys would actually be really cool! That way you would have 100% control over the specifications of each product and when the approximate delivery date would be. I think that would be a smash hit with a lot of your usual customers!

- InsanityOne


----------



## humzebra

Thanks Brandon for your dedication and grest products!


----------



## rlkeel0

I was lucky enough to get a custom order in last month.  These pics don't do his work justice.  Great stuff!

Reterminated long cable with Eidolic XLR. 

New custom cable, silver and copper combo with Eidolic connectors, balanced XLR. 

Balanced to SE adaptor


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler






rlkeel0 said:


> I was lucky enough to get a custom order in last month.  These pics don't do his work justice.  Great stuff!
> 
> Reterminated long cable with Eidolic XLR.
> 
> ...






Looking good! I dig the purple sleeve!

- InsanityOne


----------



## quodjo105

Got my SPC litz from Brandon yesterday.. beautiful cable


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler






quodjo105 said:


> Got my SPC litz from Brandon yesterday.. beautiful cable






That looks like a fantastic IEM cable, very light and airy. I bet it is very comfortable to wear! (And sounds great too!)

- InsanityOne


----------



## quodjo105

InsanityOne said:


> That looks like a fantastic IEM cable, very light and airy. I bet it is very comfortable to wear! (And sounds great too!)
> 
> - InsanityOne


Yes very comfortable to wear. Cable actually looks really nice and sounds good..


----------



## vcmusik (May 28, 2017)

Meant to post this earlier, but I got my project back from Peterek! And man, was it worth the wait. Would definitely recommend him again in a heartbeat, and I'm quite sad that he's had to scale down his orders. There's still a handful of projects I'd like him to do =(. Anyway, enjoy some photos of my headphone mods done by Brandon.


----------



## 3083joe

Very nice work.
I've always love Brandon's work. Recently He has been working on a ie800 complete cable upgrade! Look forward to getting it back.


----------



## Tom Blake

Brandon is also working on the same mod for me on my Lawton'd TH900's. Can't wait to see them! Your pair is gorgeous! What wood is that? I got Flame Marbled Walnut and love it. I wanted a Type 1 wood.

Tom


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler






vcmusik said:


> Meant to post this earlier, but I got my project back from Peterek! And man, was it worth the wait. Would definitely recommend him again in a heartbeat, and I'm quite sad that he's had to scale down his orders. There's still a handful of projects I'd like him to do =(. Anyway, enjoy some photos of my headphone mods done by Brandon.






Fostex mods are some of my absolute favorites, and those look stunning! Are they TH-600's or TH-900's? Either way, I'm sure they sound fantastic! Enjoy!

- InsanityOne


----------



## 3083joe

Been trying to get ahold of Brandon with no luck has anyone talked to him?


----------



## 3083joe

PETEREK said:


> Yes, sorry for the delays everyone. I am working diligently towards being caught up. I understand that it can be frustrating not getting a response for a while and trust me I don't like doing that to people. I get many of those types of messages a day, if I spent the time responding to every single one that would be a lot of time not spent on completing orders. Just know that I see the messages and that I am working towards getting your product or modification completed. I have to follow the queue, otherwise one person might be satisfied with having their order completed while another is waiting even longer.
> 
> Once I am caught up I do not want to stop taking on orders, I enjoy doing it and people need a way to have these things done properly, the process of ordering will have to change though. I will have to stop the long communication sessions that I have been having with people and will have to go to having ads for _____ product, for everything. If you have some kind of crazy idea or something that you just don't see that I will be offering you can message me through Etsy and we can talk about whatever that is. I love doing custom builds, but that is one part that causes some delays. Most companies have a specialty (Lawton and his cups, DHC, Norne, and the like with their cables, etc. _(these companies are all great, I am just giving examples here.)_), I do so many different types of things that bouncing back and forth from this mod, to cable, to adapter, to .... whatever else makes it hard to complete things in batches like the specialty guys. Doing one modification after another of the same exact headphone would be easy, making 5 cables that are mostly the same one right after another would be easy, but I end up with a very assorted list of orders. Maybe group orders will be a possibility in the future for lower prices, I don't know, I'll be trying different things.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Reply. 
Much appreciated!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

3083joe said:


> Been trying to get ahold of Brandon with no luck has anyone talked to him?



I usually have good communication but it's been like 5 weeks 

I hope he is not sick or something.


----------



## lotech

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I usually have good communication but it's been like 5 weeks
> 
> I hope he is not sick or something.


I heard from him last week, and that was about 2 weeks after I sent him an email.
He's fine, still trying to get caught up.
I think Life is getting in the way of him responding...


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

lotech said:


> I heard from him last week, and that was about 2 weeks after I sent him an email.
> He's fine, still trying to get caught up.
> I think Life is getting in the way of him responding...




Yeah I heard from him. I shoulda shut my yap. Dude has done good work several times for me so I shoulda sat back.
Reminder for the kids out there...
Custom gear is awesome and handmade and takes time. 

**gonna cut down on the caffeine one of these days**


----------



## Hawaiibadboy




----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler






Hawaiibadboy said:


>






Oh boy! That stuff looks really good. Brandon does it again!

- InsanityOne


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

InsanityOne said:


> Oh boy! That stuff looks really good. Brandon does it again!
> 
> - InsanityOne



He's a manimal! King O' the customs
I will do a vid of the Z7 and the concept of the interchange connects so some folks can skip buying multi cables and just go balanced at the driver and re terminate to anything on the bottom with inter changeable connects. I woulda done it long ago if i had used my brain. Lucky Brandon's got a bigger brain for this than me


----------



## project86

I'm posting this here in hopes that I too get a response soon. It's been over 3 months since I last heard from Brandon. He has a pair of AKG K812 I sent over for repair due to AKG's "interesting" use of delicate flat ribbon cable looping through the headband. Brandon figured he could open it up and replace their solution with a fine gauge wire that would be much more reliable. But he'd have to open them up to confirm which way would be best to proceed. "Great", I said, let's do it. 

The last I heard from him was April 9th when he said he would be getting to it "within the next week or so". I have not heard back since then.

I emailed him 9 days ago asking for a status update and he has not replied. I know he's a busy guy and had excellent communication in the past. I also know he continues delivering, as seen in this thread. So it's likely just a case of the squeaky wheel getting the grease. This is my attempt to be the squeaky wheel. I will update as soon as I have a resolution of any type.


----------



## phase0

I imagine he's haggard based on what he said a while back. I probably wouldn't have 3 months of patience.  Somewhere in there he should have 5 min to send you an email update. It would be nice if he could be more active since he does good work.


----------



## Tom Blake

I just received a large order from Brandon that had been due for quite some time. This included his TH900 input mod along with 2 cables and a number of adapters. The build quality was top notch. So he is completing projects - just need to be patient I guess. His Etsy email seems to be the best way to reach him.


----------



## project86

Tom Blake said:


> I just received a large order from Brandon that had been due for quite some time. This included his TH900 input mod along with 2 cables and a number of adapters. The build quality was top notch. So he is completing projects - just need to be patient I guess. His Etsy email seems to be the best way to reach him.



Thanks for that - I took your suggestion and used the Etsy contact method, sure enough, got an answer that way. My K812 is supposedly being worked on right now, so hopefully I see it again in the next week or so. Will be nice to have it back, balanced this time, without having to worry about potential failure of the poor stock internal cabling.


----------



## PETEREK (Jul 27, 2017)

I tell no lies.



But yes, sorry for the missed emails. I do generally only contact through Etsy nowadays and I'm not on Head-fi too much anymore. 

If you have an open order expect to have it within the month, my pending order list is very short. After that list has disappeared I will take on _some_ custom orders (through Etsy) and the Fostex/Denon/Emu modifications that are still available on my shop.


----------



## InsanityOne

PETEREK said:


> I tell no lies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh boy, exciting times are around the corner for all of us it seems!

- InsanityOne


----------



## project86

Nice to see my K812 coming to life!


----------



## InsanityOne

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to let you all know that I just listed my custom Beyerdynamic T5p's for sale. If any of you want to get in on another of Brandon's pieces of art then feel free to take a look: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/beyerdynamic-t5p-gen-1-peterek-modified.859115/

- InsanityOne


----------



## Makiah S

InsanityOne said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that I just listed my custom Beyerdynamic T5p's for sale. If any of you want to get in on another of Brandon's pieces of art then feel free to take a look: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/beyerdynamic-t5p-gen-1-peterek-modified.859115/
> 
> - InsanityOne



ugh!!! A WOOD back BEYERDYNAMIC... dream of DREAMS and modded by @PETEREK 

just came in to report that all the cables I've gotten from @PETEREK have helped up super well over the years! An He built quite a few of them as cCasperTFG, I've only had to send him one for repair and he got it back to me quickly!


----------



## Trastan

You know, that's worth stating - I've had a cable created and another headphone reterminated, and both are still *rock solid* a few years later. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## MrMan

Peterek's stuff is amazing. But there should be a disclaimer. Expect to wait a month or so for it. It will be worth it.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy




----------



## emptymt

Is it possible to make an adapter from 4-pin XLR to 2.5mm balance?
sorry if this seems like a noob question.

for use with DAPs


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

emptymt said:


> Is it possible to make an adapter from 4-pin XLR to 2.5mm balance?
> sorry if this seems like a noob question.
> 
> for use with DAPs



Yes, and @PETEREK  makes them



I have a review for his Z7 and cables coming up.


MrMan said:


> Peterek's stuff is amazing. But there should be a disclaimer. Expect to wait a month or so for it. It will be worth it.



I am reviewing his Z7 and it has taken me longer than expected. Not any kind of karmic revenge...I swear

LOL

He knows I'm kidding

That's his Sony from today (proof of life pic)


----------



## emptymt

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Yes, and @PETEREK  makes them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx man, I've pmed him to get some more info.


----------



## Makiah S

Gawd those are some gorgeous inter-connectors! I'm ashamed to admit I recently bought a bunch of balanced inter-connectors from some rando on amazon :[ 
Though I needed them rather quickly


----------



## sveinn

Does anyone here know which 2.5mm female connectors he's currently using for the Fostex mods?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

sveinn said:


> Does anyone here know which 2.5mm female connectors he's currently using for the Fostex mods?



Contact him on his etsy page for a faster reply


----------



## cathee

Anyone know how long I can expect conversions by Brandon to take? Approaching two months now and I'm really missing my th900s


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

cathee said:


> Anyone know how long I can expect conversions by Brandon to take? Approaching two months now and I'm really missing my th900s



It can take a while. He has a good rep because folks always get their stuff and are stoked. The hobby of custom gear is an exercise in patience. It has always been worth it to me. I missed my ma-900



 


Then I got em bck and it had bee worth it for sure.

True story .

Would never sell these badass beauties......but it took some time.


----------



## phase0

Yea IIRC Peterek had issues w/ new kid etc and has a lot going on in his personal/family life. I also keep hearing he's more responsive if you ping him on Etsy. I'm happy w/ my Denon mod. It looks like expert work. So for me he's was worth the wait. I just waited a month to get some new custom IEM (not from Peterek). The wait sucks. Hang in there.


----------



## buldogge

^^^I tried Etsy messaging and got no response (been weeks)...

...bummer, because he does amazing work...Would love to have detachable balanced cable set-up for my T90s.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

buldogge said:


> ^^^I tried Etsy messaging and got no response (been weeks)...
> 
> ...bummer, because he does amazing work...Would love to have detachable balanced cable set-up for my T90s.
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis



You live kinda close so there's that (good thing) I expect he is really busy or just try again. The guy is this sites master craftsman. Best around.


----------



## buldogge

Brandon reached out to me on Etsy, after seeing my above post...and...my T90s are now on the way to him!  

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## buldogge

Got my dual-entry T90s back from Brandon today...

As expected, excellent work...he even sent a nice surprise to "make up" for the long wait.

No news here...but...excellent contributor to this forum and our hobby!

Needless to say...recommended.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## MrMan

buldogge said:


> Got my dual-entry T90s back from Brandon today...
> 
> As expected, excellent work...he even sent a nice surprise to "make up" for the long wait.
> 
> ...



I would have ripped him a new one. That peterek guy is a piece of crap! he makes people wait forever and then ... hahha Nah I love peterek. I met the guy in person and hung out with him for a couple of days and hes a really good person. He tries hard to do all the orders but with as many as he has, his full time job and his family its hard to get them done.


----------



## Trastan

I had work done on two of my headphones in 2015: TH900 (reterminated with balanced plug and converter back to 1/4) and LCD-X (entirely new cable). Both have held up perfectly, and have been a joy to use since. At this point no further praise needs to be added, but I had to come back to say that the work done by @PETEREK is both beautiful AND built to last.

Thanks again.



Trastan said:


>





Trastan said:


>


----------



## cute

Is there a fix for EMU Teak removable cable version that has an intermittent connection on the left side, and cable doesn't click in like the right side?  I reversed the leads l and r, so cable doesn't appear to be the problem.  Maybe a different cable that has a tighter fit than the stock cable, or maybe different connectors!  Could use some help to solve this!


----------



## damex (Feb 13, 2018)

who needs a dt1770 when dt770 wins hands down over them?

awesome work as always


----------



## damex

also some old cable (1.5y+ as far as i can tell)... had to carefully chop over-ear-hook off to use with Sony N3AP.

quality? durability? someone should just look at how this things age. barely noticeable use marks.

10/10 would order again (actually trying to do that again!)


----------



## Paul Graham (Feb 22, 2018)

If you look at the Senngrado build in my sig you'll see a very nice cable he made for me a little while back. Its held up very well and performs beautifully  Here it is before soldering to the drivers.


----------



## uniman4

Think this maybe my first post? Anyways, thanks to all of you for leading me in the right direction.  I can attest that Peterek is going strong and is the man.  Had my BeyerD's rendered useless because of the dreaded 3.5 connection. Loved the phones, can't throw em away, they werent cheap. What to do?  Exactly what i did!

Hit up etsy and reached out. What a wonderful guy first and foremost, which is why he is so successful. Sent him out my phones, got em back a few days later.  Was like a kid in the candy shop.  Phenomenal work & craftsmanship. Almost unbelievable really. Worth every penny.

Told him i will recommend him anywhere and everywhere.  So, that is exactly what i'm doing. He's definitely the man.

That being said, i did warm him he might want to be careful out there, surprised beyerdynamic hasn't hired a hitman or something to try to take him out.  I suggested settling for 10 million to promise to shut down the business.  Then, just open back up under a different name & ip address or something.  ha

GIVE HIM YOUR PHONES BIZ GENTLEMEN, no other way to do it, plain and simple.


----------



## damex (Mar 3, 2018)

hi,

  does anyone know any other way to contact @PETEREK ?

  no replies over Etsy for now.
  i received order yesterday and contacted straight away. i have some issues and would like to get them resolved.


----------



## MrMan

damex said:


> hi,
> 
> does anyone know any other way to contact @PETEREK ?
> 
> ...



Calm down. People do have lives. Keep in mind peterek has a full time job, has a family and is doing this on the side. The guy works 12 hour days. Chances are he probably got home yesterday, went to bed and woke up for work again.


----------



## damex

MrMan said:


> Calm down. People do have lives. Keep in mind peterek has a full time job, has a family and is doing this on the side. The guy works 12 hour days. Chances are he probably got home yesterday, went to bed and woke up for work again.


Whoa... 12h? That is crazy.
Anyway he contacted me back on Etsy.
Things are getting solved.


----------



## interweb-tech

Got my modded Fostex TH-X00 Purplehearts back. Shown here with Arctic cable.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

interweb-tech said:


> Got my modded Fostex TH-X00 Purplehearts back. Shown here with Arctic cable.




Dude is epic!

He make my level of joy in this hobby a few notches higher.
That looks dope!


----------



## alphanumerix1

viper2377 said:


> A beautiful balanced cable for my Oppo PM-3>Onkyo DP-X1!!!



vnice contemplating picking that up for my pm3 any comments?


----------



## phase0

I was having fun noodling around on a Roland Boutique module. It's sweet you can insert batteries and headphones and that's all you need. These are Peterek modded Denon D5000s (removable cable mod and the cable).


----------



## MrMan

I just got done talking with Peterek. Going forward for the next couple of months he's not going to take any more orders. He needs time to catch up with everything. I hope everyone will respect his wishes.


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

.. i think i may have been part of the problem P: I sent him a pretty big order a 6-8 weeks ago hahaha but in my defense, Peterek does some FANTASTIC work. That dude is a godsend to this hobby.


----------



## Paul Graham (Jul 5, 2018)

Time for some more Peterek Pron -

Sony MDR SA5000 Recable.
Senn-Grado Cable.
Balanced to single ended pigtails.
Balanced to single ended adaptor.

I also have more on the way which I'll share once they're with me.

Please bare with Brandon folks. 
He's brilliant at what he does and is a very giving person, 
But like all of us is limited by time and other life priorities.

His products are worth the wait I promise you!


----------



## CFGamescape

Brandon’s Etsy storefront seems to be gone. Any info?


----------



## damex

CFGamescape said:


> Brandon’s Etsy storefront seems to be gone. Any info?



curious as well

last message i got was from 17 may, Brandon planned to ship my order within two weeks (we have been trying to make it done for a long long time) but no news since (no replies through Etsy either).

maybe there is another way to contact Brandon?


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

Definitely weird, but i trust the guy. Hope everything is going well for him. I know hes juggling a lot of stuff.


----------



## Paul Graham

Brandon is juggling an awful lot. I'm sure he will get on top of things soon


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

he probably took the shop down cause he doesnt want to keep people waiting on replies that he doesnt have the time to make haha


----------



## MrMan

Brandon wants to finish up the orders he has now and focus on his family. Too many people would send him messages every day, day after day and he'd have to waste 2-3 hours a day answering them. Even worse he'd send out products that worked 100%. In shipping or the customer's neglect the product wouldn't work 100% and he'd have to hear them complain about it and blame him.


----------



## bvng3540

Anyone know a place I can buy a good quality hd800 female connector thanks


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

So i just watched one of Goodguybadguy's reviews and in it he mentions peterek and his cables, saying that he is treasuring them now, because they are no longer available. They are on speaking terms i believe, and in the video it mentions that Peterek is now retired? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Paul Graham

As far as I am aware Brandon has not or is not retiring.
We all just need to show the lad some patience.
This is one reason why I decided not to start selling cables the regular way.
I would get way too snowed under way too fast.
I've been guilty of hounding Brandon a bit too much myself for which I have apologised.
His cables are well worth the wait folks, You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Fbass4u

I am in the same boat as well, was told 4-6 weeks by him and sent payment in may along with a $100 audeze cable to modify. Have not heard from him since,has not responded to any attempts to work this out. At this point looks like my money is gone alone with my cable. Gives custom work a bad name.


----------



## damex

Fbass4u said:


> I am in the same boat as well, was told 4-6 weeks by him and sent payment in may along with a $100 audeze cable to modify. Have not heard from him since,has not responded to any attempts to work this out. At this point looks like my money is gone alone with my cable. Gives custom work a bad name.



i haven't heard from @PETEREK for more then two months ;/ i am waiting for big ass list of the custom cables/modifications to be done ;/

more then two months ago it was supposed to be shipped within a two weeks but i haven't heard from @PETEREK since ;/

@All is there any other way to contact @PETEREK ?


----------



## CFGamescape

I hope you guys can make contact with him and work it out.


----------



## Briger

damex said:


> i haven't heard from @PETEREK for more then two months ;/ i am waiting for big ass list of the custom cables/modifications to be done ;/
> 
> more then two months ago it was supposed to be shipped within a two weeks but i haven't heard from @PETEREK since ;/
> 
> @All is there any other way to contact @PETEREK ?



I'm in the same boat, haven't hear from him since I shipped my headphones a couple of months ago


----------



## idimonius

Same here. Shipped my headphones 2 months ago. Last communication was through Etsy two weeks ago. Supposed to be shipped that week. Still, no headphones, tracking or any update. The user Peterek is no longer exits on Etsy too. I feel I got scammed for the headphones at this point. Should be able to get my mod money back from PayPal but not the headphones


----------



## lotech

Peterek had a pair of my IEMs for a rewire, as noted above responses were slow to non-existant, however Peterek did eventually respond and replaced the IEMs as he couldn't rewire them after breaking the shells. I'm still a fan of his work, and I do believe he will work towards rectifying any situation, there's no way I believe he's ripping people off, just think he's in way over his head at the moment.


----------



## InsanityOne

I haven't heard from Brandon in a long long time either, it is weird to see his profile and storefront gone just like that. Hopefully he can set something up so that everyone who still has "open" orders with him can contact him and get things resolved. He's had my pair of AKG K701 doing some heavy modding to them for quite some time, but if I lose them I'm only out $150 or so. The last update I got the mods looked great though so I hope he can finish them up and get them to me. Either way, I doubt he has just gone full-dark. I will wait a bit longer to see if we hear anything from him.


----------



## vcmusik

If I can weigh in for everyone that's waiting on Peterek for current projects, this isn't the first time he's kind of fallen off the radar. He'll once in a while take his Etsy page down so that he doesn't get any new project requests that he can't commit to. He helped me do a Lawton-cup and removable cable mod last year for my Fostex TH-X00s. There was a point where he actually forgot about it after he received it in the mail for me, apologized and fast-tracked it in his queue to make up for it. 

It may not be much solace, but all I can say is continue to have some patience and he'll eventually get back to you guys. IIRC, he not only has a family (the previous time he scaled down this modding side-job he had a newborn. And he's also got his main job (I don't remember if I ever knew what it was) to worry about. 

From my personal experience, it was well worth the wait in the end, and I kept patient by spending quality time with the other headphones in my collection, and perhaps that's something ya'll can try. I'm sure you'll be pleasantly surprised when he resurfaces.


----------



## Fbass4u

It's funny how people keep saying be patient, first if you can't keep up with the work you are promising don't take my money and stop taking more orders Instead put me in que with maybe a deposit and tell me it will be awhile for the work to be done. Then you take equipment of mine so now I'm down another piece of equipment and for what? Because you don't know how to manage you time? No thanks, so now it up to PayPal to refund my money and hopefully I can get my cable back or otherwise I'm out of more money to replace a cable that he has of mine. So I don't care how good his work is because everything else about him sucks. I wish I would have known about his habits before hand as I surely would have skip right by him, for anyone else save your self a headache and find someone else. Smarter in the long run


----------



## lotech

This thread has been running for almost 3 years, it has detailed Brandon's work for good and bad. 
It comes up either at the top or damn near close to it when using Google to search for Peterek.


----------



## damex

I there a way we could contact Brandon beside headfi/etsy?

I just want to confirm that he is fine and our is being worked on.


----------



## Lohb

Just want to confirm Brandon contacted me in the last 2 hours. 

He says everyone will get their stuff, no headphones will disappear.

He has just hit a really overloaded time with his family/work and the headphones stuff. He will be back, and orders will be cleared... "Apologies to all for not replying recently."...he just needs to 'firewall' the messaging in order to focus what time he has on getting through the back-log. One question leads to another and another and its 50 new Q's in the inbox daily that way right now.

I can't be a go-between if any of you have burning questions, but I hope that gets some input into the thread.


----------



## vcmusik

Lohb said:


> Just want to confirm Brandon contacted me in the last 2 hours.
> 
> He says everyone will get their stuff, no headphones will disappear.
> 
> ...



Great to hear. As I alluded to in my previous post, I knew he'd resurface eventually from prior experience commissioning him. He's not the type of person that would take people's stuff, money and run. That being said, he could definitely could make some optimizations to his channels of communication to save time and not get bogged down with endless discussions. Perhaps FAQs to avoid having to answer certain questions over and over. Though I don't know how well that would work given that every client's requests are so custom and personalized in nature.


----------



## Fbass4u

Just a little to late for me, still doesn't make sense to me to keep taking bussiness when you know you can't keep up with the orders. I guess it's just easier to take people's money than deliver the product. At least I got refunded my money from PayPal. Now let's see if he returns my cable?


----------



## CFGamescape

Fbass4u said:


> Just a little to late for me, still doesn't make sense to me to keep taking bussiness when you know you can't keep up with the orders. I guess it's just easier to take people's money than deliver the product. At least I got refunded my money from PayPal. Now let's see if he returns my cable?


I understand your frustration, but I think you're being a little dramatic. I'm sure he will return your cable. He's a good guy. He's doing a service for the community. I agree he can make improvements in his process, but I've always understood this is a side gig for him.


----------



## idimonius

He was quick to respond to take my money. Almost no communication after getting my headphones. He promised to ship 3 weeks ago but never shipped. Why keep a finished product if it`s ready unless he was buying more time. Very bad business practice, I would not recommend his mod service to anyone. I opened a PayPal claim but there is no response from him through Paypal claim page as well. Glad someone got a word from him. I will wait a bit longer to give him a chance to return my headphones but I have a deadline with PP claim now.


----------



## Fbass4u (Aug 15, 2018)

CFGamescape said:


> I understand your frustration, but I think you're being a little dramatic. I'm sure he will return your cable. He's a good guy. He's doing a service for the community. I agree he can make improvements in his process, but I've always understood this is a side gig for him.



I'm being dramatic? I tell you what, send me your money and I will make a promise and keep it for 3 months with no communication then you can file a claim to get it back. Crazy that I did exactly what was asked of me and yet People seem to find fault in my position. Things like this make me never want to deal with custom order products where I have to pay money first, then your at there leisure.Lets just call it what it is bad business practice


----------



## interweb-tech (Aug 15, 2018)

Fbass4u said:


> I'm being dramatic? I tell you what, send me your money and I will make a promise and keep it for 3 months with no communication then you can file a claim to get it back. Crazy that I did exactly what was asked of me and yet People seem to find fault in my position. Things like this make me never want to deal with custom order products where I have to pay money first, then you're at there leisure.et's just call it what it is bad business practice


If you want iron-clad delivery schedules, stick with Amazon and its bland generic offerings. If you want to participate in the boutique hi-fi accessories market, you have to be willing to suffer the idiosyncracies of solo operations that (if popular) have a huge backlog. God forbid they become ill or are incapacitated for a period of time.

I speak from experience. I ordered a custom cable from a craftsman* who was/is in great demand. I ordered in January and finally took delivery in June. Turns out he was way overbooked from the holidays but still took orders. I have an order in right now with a hugely popular craftsman** that even though he is pretty good at communicating, regularly misses deadlines and promised ship dates. Is it frustrating? Certainly. Is there an alternative source for the quality they produce? I haven't found one. I can source "almost as good" stuff but dammit I like the nice ones. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is we feel ya man. Dealing with a flaky business model requires extra patience and a belief that eventually, it will all work out. The payoff is worth it.

* relating to or resembling bears
** from the old Norse


----------



## bvng3540

interweb-tech said:


> If you want iron-clad delivery schedules, stick with Amazon and its bland generic offerings. If you want to participate in the boutique hi-fi accessories market, you have to be willing to suffer the idiosyncracies of solo operations that (if popular) have a huge backlog. God forbid they become ill or are incapacitated for a period of time.
> 
> I speak from experience. I ordered a custom cable from a craftsman* who was/is in great demand. I ordered in January and finally took delivery in June. Turns out he was way overbooked from the holidays but still took orders. I have an order in right now with a hugely popular craftsman** that even though he is pretty good at communicating, regularly misses deadlines and promised ship dates. Is it frustrating? Certainly. Is there an alternative source for the quality they produce? I haven't found one. I can source "almost as good" stuff but dammit I like the nice ones.
> 
> ...


If you want you cables fast, good price excellent quality, I suggest you try tritonaudiocables.com

As of August 2018, current build time for products with parts in stock is currently 3 days from the point of paid order or invoice. 

Show me a place that you can get you cables this fast


----------



## interweb-tech

bvng3540 said:


> If you want you cables fast, good price excellent quality, I suggest you try tritonaudiocables.com
> 
> As of August 2018, current build time for products with parts in stock is currently 3 days from the point of paid order or invoice.
> 
> Show me a place that you can get you cables this fast




Venus Audio is another. Similar pricing too from my quick peek at yours.


----------



## uniman4

The real question here is why does the guy need a "regular" job? Seriously?  He's like the only flipping person in atleast in this country that does what he does.  Is he in high demand? Do ya think?  How cant he make this what he does.  its your calling Brandon! Time to give up the dog eat dog and follow the path the good lord is clearly pointing u down.


----------



## MrMan

uniman4 said:


> The real question here is why does the guy need a "regular" job? Seriously?  He's like the only flipping person in atleast in this country that does what he does.  Is he in high demand? Do ya think?  How cant he make this what he does.  its your calling Brandon! Time to give up the dog eat dog and follow the path the good lord is clearly pointing u down.



Brandon is supporting 2 kids and a wife until she gets on her feet. The man is working 80+ hours between his job and headphones. He has 2 kids under the age of 5, a wife, a full time job and people on this site constantly complaining to him. You'd be going crazy too. Too many people on this site send him messages every day and he had to spend 2-3 hours each day just responding.


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

If youre checking this, goodluck Brandon! No worries on the wait. I dont mind you taking your time. Wife and kids are #1!!


----------



## Monsterzero

uniman4 said:


> The real question here is why does the guy need a "regular" job?



I asked Glenn,builder of the GOTL the same question, "why dont you do this fulltime"?
He responded that he needed the medical benefits of his "real job".
Sometimes people have things come up in life that takes precedent over our hobbies,oddly enough.

FWIW I ordered a speaker tap cable for my HE-6 from Peterek. It took almost twice as long to get than what was originally estimated. It was worth the wait. The mans quality of work speaks for itself.


----------



## 3083joe

This seems to be correct.


----------



## Fbass4u (Aug 24, 2018)

I ordered another cable from a custom builder after all this for my el8's that have that odd connector that's not common. Turn around time to me was a week with perfect communication and that's all I ask from a builder. Customer service


----------



## cathee

Shot in the dark here: _*Does anyone know where Brandon sources his female 2.5mm pieces?*_ I'm trying to recable my Grado builts to be able to share cables. TIA.


----------



## iron2k (Sep 4, 2018)

Fbass4u said:


> I ordered another cable from a custom builder after all this for my el8's that have that odd connector that's not common. Turn around time to me was a week with perfect communication and that's all I ask from a builder. Customer service


Can you PM me that other custom builder please?

I was looking for Peterek on Etsy but after reading all this, looks like he is really behind with the orders.


----------



## lotech

cathee said:


> Shot in the dark here: _*Does anyone know where Brandon sources his female 2.5mm pieces?*_ I'm trying to recable my Grado builts to be able to share cables. TIA.


you might ask over in the DIY cable thread. 
Some really good resources there


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

Anyone with an update on how hes doing?


----------



## Voxata

All the builders here stay pretty busy with requests. I don't even reach out I just get flooded with PMs. I'm routinely about a week late through Etsy/etc. and have to adhere to forum rules as well. Worst ever was a month and a half because a buyer had me source some insanely slow to ship connectors. My main job pays me very well yet I really enjoy doing this on the side. I've buried myself a little deep in orders before so I know how it goes.. however, communication is absolutely key to staying afloat and I'm sure PETEREK will bounce back messages as he can and catch things up.


----------



## idimonius

Well, I got my 150$ back through PayPal claim. I had the claim opened for almost a month before escalating to PP. Paypal waited to get any response from him. Not a single response from the seller. 
Too bad I cannot claim my TH-X00 PH (SN: 01419) and a slappa case from Brandon. It was a nice scam, never again I send my audio equipment for any mods.
For those still waiting, just remember you have 180 days to open a claim after you paid.


----------



## Voxata

Oh... wow. That would be the point of no return. RIP.


----------



## damex

Lohb said:


> Just want to confirm Brandon contacted me in the last 2 hours.
> 
> He says everyone will get their stuff, no headphones will disappear.
> 
> ...



could you please provide a details about conversation with Brandon? i start to really really worry from now on. it was 3~4 months since his last reply to me and i haven't got anything since


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

I know how you feel but i wouldnt take it to paypal I think thats too far.. Hes a good guy. and this is coming from someone who just shipped him $1000 worth of headphones and four cables equaling $600 to be modified and ordering 2 new cables on top. you think YOU have it bad 

Edit* shipped at the beginning of summer


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

I also just realize that maybe i spend a little bit too much money on this hobby........ ):


----------



## DavidA

While I never sent Brandon anything to get modded I have asked him questions in the pass about how to do a mod and after doing some of them I think it takes a lot longer than one would think and I think he has under estimated the time required to do them.  

Removeable cable mod for TH series would seem really simple but the first task is finding SMC jacks that fit, building HD800 cables is a pain and I've received jacks that were not to spec so I had to go back to the company to get jacks that were with the correct specs which took 2 months to sort out, and mini-XLR jacks on T1 or older DT series takes way longer than I'd have guessed since it detailed work that can't be rushed or you may make a mess of it.

Like @Voxata noted sometimes the schedule is messed up due to suppliers slow shipping, wrong item or out of stock so its necessary to find another source which may or may not have the exact item so now its up to the modder to find a new way to do the mod.

But at the same time I think that he should just send a quick reply that he's alive rather than go dead silent.


----------



## FuzzyD

So it seems pretty clear that he currently holds many thousands of dollars worth of peoples' gear right now. I too sent him some headphones for a mod too many months ago with no further reply or follow up received. This is starting to feel just plain criminal in nature and I can't help but wonder if we should pursue it as such.


----------



## Fbass4u

Cloudtastrophe said:


> I know how you feel but i wouldnt take it to paypal I think thats too far.. Hes a good guy. and this is coming from someone who just shipped him $1000 worth of headphones and four cables equaling $600 to be modified and ordering 2 new cables on top. you think YOU have it bad
> 
> Edit* shipped at the beginning of summer


It's  so funny how people get on here talking about how you should handle things and what's to far. What's to far is this guy taking people's money without any word of such. If you feel like giving away money and time that's your choice but don't tell me that's to far because I don't. I tell you what, send me a $1000 and I will make a promise to do a service and hold onto your money for months without a word, since that seems the way to do bussiness now a days


----------



## Voxata

@DavidA I don't know... once I saw the numerous claims of high dollar headphones shipped with no refund, ETA, response or any communication _after_ payment I can see how it would be so easy to assume game over. If you've got the time to transfer funds to your bank account you've got time to send at least one email. It would be safe to assume this would abruptly end if items were to be shipped back and refunds issued or a global response made here. There is just too much shade over it all. Best of luck to everyone involved.


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

Sharing opinions is the whole foundation of this forum (; and when you go with a boutique "artisinal" cable manufacturer..Long lead times should be expected. I am not telling you what you should or would not do, but that in my opinion, that is the way i think. but i also undersatnd that if we are expected to have free discourse about our own individual opinions on here, then someone out there is going to get riled up. i was just trying to say i understand your situation to make you feel a bit less alone in your suffering, but obviously you took that the wrong way.


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

I read the forums and i knew that he had a tendency to go radio silent once in a while and i still made the educated decision to pay for his services anyway. I didnt expect him to but i knew it was a possibility. I even waited to make sure some of his previous life things were out of the way before i ordered. I dont know if you did the same, but if you didnt it might be wise to do so next time? and not everyone can provide 2day shipping.


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

anyone have an update?


----------



## InsanityOne

I've been wondering what has been going on with Brandon lately too. I haven't heard from him at all, and in the past when I dealt with him he was very good with communications and accurate with lead times. However, I think what a lot of users here are saying is accurate though. There has been zero communication from him for quite some time, and he still has possession of a lot of users gear, and if he doesn't have possession of their gear, he has possession of their money for which no services or items were ever exchanged. Something isn't right.


----------



## MrMan

InsanityOne said:


> I've been wondering what has been going on with Brandon lately too. I haven't heard from him at all, and in the past when I dealt with him he was very good with communications and accurate with lead times. However, I think what a lot of users here are saying is accurate though. There has been zero communication from him for quite some time, and he still has possession of a lot of users gear, and if he doesn't have possession of their gear, he has possession of their money for which no services or items were ever exchanged. Something isn't right.



Have faith in peterek. Last time I talked to him a while back he was dealing with some heavy life stuff. Life was chaos for him. I'm not trying to make excuses for him but I could sense he was going crazy with life.


----------



## billqs

THEPETEREK's store at Etsy appears to no longer be there.


----------



## MWSVette

billqs said:


> THEPETEREK's store at Etsy appears to no longer be there.



It has been gone since July...


----------



## bvng3540

billqs said:


> THEPETEREK's store at Etsy appears to no longer be there.


As well as your money and gears


----------



## Fbass4u

You sure got that right, I was lucky enough to get my money back from PayPal but did loose my gear,might have to take a trip to Holland


----------



## FuzzyD

His life is apparently not so in shambles that he can't still fairly actively post the car projects he's working on/selling. It seems increasingly clear he has scammed/stolen thousands of dollars worth of people's gear here. This is a criminal case if you ask me.


----------



## Voxata

Links?


----------



## Paul Graham (Oct 29, 2018)

Well I hate to say it but as one of his supporters up until now, Things have gone south for me also.
18 weeks now since I paid him, 3 months of no contact even though I see him online almost every day ( Facebook )
He knew I needed a quick turnaround as it was to go with another review I was putting together, And never came through.
I sent him a message on the 23rd/24th of Oct saying all of this etc, And to this day he hasn't replied even though the message shows as seen.
I just checked the paypal claim and "the seller hasn't responded" since the 24th of this month. NOTE - He hasn't responded at all.
All he needed to do was pm me just quickly to say he hadn't forgotten me and give it 'X' number of weeks, But nothing.

I won't share any screenshots etc due to privacy,
but yeh, Sorry to have to say it but I've lost faith.


----------



## damex

He seem to ignore me too.

Is there a way i could do something if it is past 3 months after payment?

Could paypal open dispute at this point?

It really sucks that it comes to this...


----------



## Paul Graham

damex said:


> He seem to ignore me too.
> 
> Is there a way i could do something if it is past 3 months after payment?
> 
> ...




Well I opened a case at nearly 18 weeks so I would think you should be fine.  It's a real shame this is happening as I believe he's a genuinely good chap. 
But that was half of my Disability money which really could have gone elsewhere.


----------



## bvng3540

I don’t know what took you guys so long to get your money back from PayPal, when open a case and seller not response you can escalate it and then get your money back in 2 weeks or less


----------



## CFGamescape

Paul Graham said:


> Well I opened a case at nearly 18 weeks so I would think you should be fine.  It's a real shame this is happening as I believe he's a genuinely good chap.
> But that was half of my Disability money which really could have gone elsewhere.


Yeah, that really stinks, man. Something isn't right. My experience with him has always been positive, so this is just really weird. Whether it's funny business or not, a simple post here or re-opening the Etsy shop and posting a message there would probably put a lot of people at ease. Sorry to all the people who lost their gear.


----------



## ctaxxxx

As someone who was interested in doing business with the guy, reading this thread is painful. Has no one considered taking legal action? A class action lawsuit or something. (I'm not well versed in law though)


----------



## damex

Can’t we just try to contact him through social media first?


----------



## Paul Graham

damex said:


> Can’t we just try to contact him through social media first?



I have, Numerous times with no reply, even though it comes up as message seen.


----------



## Paul Graham

bvng3540 said:


> I don’t know what took you guys so long to get your money back from PayPal, when open a case and seller not response you can escalate it and then get your money back in 2 weeks or less



Some of us only just put claims in. Paypal isn't the issue. ( Well apart from them liking to hang onto money for weeks. )


----------



## InsanityOne

An update on my story for any who are interested: I've mostly given up on any of my gear / money that are still in Brandon's possession. I've had a custom order out to him since *Feb. 17th of 2016* for a one-off AKG K701 mod with custom paint, detachable cables, etc. I just checked my records and saw that I paid $165 for the mods and then sent him the K701 which I got used for $150. 

The last update / communication I got from him (which was unrelated to the K701 project) was via. Etsy on Feb. 27th of 2018. The last update (with photos) that I got of the K701' project was on Aug. 1st 2017, and showed that they were pretty much beyond repair and that the project still had a "TBA" completion date. I doubt I will be able to start a dispute for the $165 through PayPal since the transaction is so old, but it is sad that I won't at least get a functional pair of K701's back. For those of you in a similar situation as me, you have my sympathy; and for those of you with a story you wish to tell, feel free to do so, we may be able to use the written accounts here in some way down the line.


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

Well i am just going to keep crossing my fingers and hope that hes doing okay. I feel like opening up a paypal dispute is just going to make his situation worse.

And even if i did, the amount i would be getting back wouldnt begin to cover the all the gear i sent to him to be modified xD

I really want to believe that hes a good guy like everyones been saying. this isnt my first time ordering from him either.


----------



## bvng3540

You might as well glue those fingers together, so it wont get tired


----------



## Voxata

It's over, time to stop the pleasantries and file disputes/investigate legal action.


----------



## Fbass4u

bvng3540 said:


> You might as well glue those fingers together, so it wont get tired





Voxata said:


> It's over, time to stop the pleasantries and file disputes/investigate legal action.



I agree with both, like crossing finger is goin go to solve this problem.
And we need to band together and start some legal action, also it be nice if the forum banned him as well since he seems to have taken advantage of the beauty that this forums brings.


----------



## Paul Graham

Just a running update. Paypal claim & Facebook... Still NOTHING from Brandon. Not a peep.
If this were the other way around I would be reaching out, Even if just to apologise. But all I get is silence.


----------



## damex

Sadly i can’t open claim or anything. I paid around feb/march this year.
Sucks that Brandon is ignoring us... I don’t even know what to think


----------



## 3083joe

No respose for me either. Have tried and tried. Been over a year trying to get to him on my purchases. Spent lots and now nothing. Real shame. Lots of money gone... waited to long with PayPal also.


----------



## damex (Nov 9, 2018)

did someone tried contacting him through facebook? maybe posting on his timeline in comments about this issue?

I am far behind PayPal dispute/claim time frame.
not sure if there is anything else that could be done.

I tried contacting over:
 - Etsy
 - Facebook
 - Mail
 - Head-Fi

no response. he seem to be alive and doing pretty well.

I have ~650$ on my last order ;(


----------



## Paul Graham

If you go back the last few pages you'll see I already said that I have. 
I just got a paypal refund after they had NO response from him.


----------



## damex

Paul Graham said:


> If you go back the last few pages you'll see I already said that I have.
> I just got a paypal refund after they had NO response from him.


okay. thanks. sad situation.
trying to ask PayPal if they could help.


----------



## Briger

So I just got an email from brandon.peterek@yahoo.com (not sure if anyone has talked to him using this email). It had the headphones I shipped him in the subject line, and a tracking code. Really weird. Anyone else get something similar?


----------



## damex

Briger said:


> So I just got an email from brandon.peterek@yahoo.com (not sure if anyone has talked to him using this email). It had the headphones I shipped him in the subject line, and a tracking code. Really weird. Anyone else get something similar?


I tried to send him a mail, (this is his mail) and he simply doesn’t reply. Does he reply to you on that mail?


----------



## Briger

damex said:


> I tried to send him a mail, (this is his mail) and he simply doesn’t reply. Does he reply to you on that mail?



No, he hasn't said anything since he sent the tracking code. And this is the first time he's done anything via email. Previously, we only communicated on etsy, and he stopped replying there in like April.


----------



## lotech

I've communicated with him at that address.
I really hate this, he does such outstanding work. I get the feeling that a) he's swamped and overwhelmed with work, family, and headphone stuff. and b) he's really bad at communicating,
I know that could take up a huge amount of time but if he'd just let folks know what's up there would be much more understanding..
Not making excuses, just my thought on what's going on.


----------



## InsanityOne

Well that is certainly an interesting development Birger. Post pictures / let us know if / when the package actually shows up in the mail.


----------



## Whitigir

There are a lot of thing that can happen in life just in 1 day, let alone a week or longer.  I have seen a person being rushed to a hospital, and then pass away while the whole online community is wondering what was going on.  Then the relatives are trying to find out what all of the ruckus is about, and deal with the matters the way they found fit.  In case the family relatives has no clues about the online community, it simply gone extinct and the online folks kept pondering the same questions.

The latest I have seen was PriceJapan, with many Stax headphones translations, and simply disappear.  People kept on searching and searching for answer, it turned out that 1 person did post about his passing (1 post) and that was it.

I wonder what happened here, but I for sure hope and pray that he is still doing good and kicking


----------



## FuzzyD (Nov 19, 2018)

Good news everyone. I received an unexpected surprise in the mail today. My headphones suddenly arrived without warning. These were originally sent to him June. They were packaged to me with me care. He modded the headphone cable connection so that they are now removable and made me a new cable, exactly as described. They are in the exact condition I sent them and the mod is pristine. I'll post a pic of the mod later but I'm very happy with the actual work. So much so I would say the wait was definitely worth it, I just wish he had communicated with us some kind of update like others have mentioned.

So I guess, have faith. Sounds like this is now the 2nd or 3rd of us recently to get our cans back.


----------



## uniman4 (Nov 21, 2018)

and apparently completely horrendous at customer service. lol


----------



## Briger

Mine came in yesterday as well. Hopefully everyone get their stuff back soon.


----------



## Pahani

uniman4 said:


>



Okay, THAT is funny! LOL


----------



## Pingupenguins

For those that care, I've seen Brandon active and posting some headphone content on my facebook business page, so hopefully he'll be back!


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

I care! thanks for the update!!


Pingupenguins said:


> For those that care, I've seen Brandon active and posting some headphone content on my facebook business page, so hopefully he'll be back!


----------



## keoki

Is @PETEREK still making custom cables? He made me a cable a few years back and was wondering if he is still in the business. Anyone know how to contact @PETEREK?


----------



## uniman4

Pandora’s box question.

The answer is “maybe,” but you won’t be able to communicate with him during the process, and once u have figured all is lost and your $ gone, your brand new beautiful awesome cord will land on your doorstep sometime during the year 2027.  Good luck!


----------



## keoki

I apologize I said it wrong, he made me cables a few years back and I am looking to have more cables made. Just wondering if he’s still doing this and what’s the best way to contact him.


----------



## cathee

keoki said:


> I apologize I said it wrong, he made me cables a few years back and I am looking to have more cables made. Just wondering if he’s still doing this and what’s the best way to contact him.



Whooooooosh  Just quickly skim a couple pages back in this thread. Brandon was always a bit elusive and contacting him can feel like smoke-signalling in a hurricane but seems like things have gotten more interesting.


----------



## lsevenl

Okey I reached out but there is NO WAY this guy should be getting anyone’s business after the bs he’s pulled with several paying customers. It’s not worth being ignored when you pay hundreds of dollars for work to be done.


----------



## InsanityOne

Does anyone have any updates on this? Brandon has had my AKG K701's for over 2 years now and was (is?) in the process of making a cable and doing some mods to them. But sadly I've heard nothing from him since Feb. 27th, 2018 on Etsy. I've pretty much written them off as a loss, but it would be nice to at least hear from Brandon again.


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

InsanityOne said:


> Does anyone have any updates on this? Brandon has had my AKG K701's for over 2 years now and was (is?) in the process of making a cable and doing some mods to them. But sadly I've heard nothing from him since Feb. 27th, 2018 on Etsy. I've pretty much written them off as a loss, but it would be nice to at least hear from Brandon again.


I feel you. he has my TH-X00s, my Oppo PM-3s, an Effect Audio Eros ii+ 6 core cable, a Trinity Audio (lol) cable, one of his own cables i previously bought that i sent back for repairs, and i had two or three new cables that i ordered. So far havent received any of it... 
Still have my fingers crossed i think.. I decided not to do a chargeback on paypal because i wanted to believe in him but now i'm thinking that was stupid of me.


----------



## FuzzyD

I thought my 5+ months was bad but two years is unconscionable. I consider that straight up criminal. Its theft. I would report that to police honestly. He stole hundreds of dollars worth of equipment from you. You have his name and address.


----------



## InsanityOne

Cloudtastrophe said:


> I feel you. he has my TH-X00s, my Oppo PM-3s, an Effect Audio Eros ii+ 6 core cable, a Trinity Audio (lol) cable, one of his own cables i previously bought that i sent back for repairs, and i had two or three new cables that i ordered. So far havent received any of it...
> Still have my fingers crossed i think.. I decided not to do a chargeback on paypal because i wanted to believe in him but now i'm thinking that was stupid of me.



Wow, I actually feel pain for you on this one. That's two far nicer headphones than the K701's plus 3 of your own cables PLUS 3 new cable orders. That is an incredible amount of your gear and your money that seems to have just been lost to a black hole. I wasn't too upset about the loss of the K701's since I didn't spend very much on them, but if I would have lost all of this I would definitely be pursuing some type of action. That's really unfortunate.



FuzzyD said:


> I thought my 5+ months was bad but two years is unconscionable. I consider that straight up criminal. Its theft. I would report that to police honestly. He stole hundreds of dollars worth of equipment from you. You have his name and address.



Yes, I have proof that I shipped out the K701's on Feb 19, 2016, and have just been waiting on their completion since then. I received a few progress photos along the way in 2017, but like I said, the last communication I have had with Brandon was in Feb. of 2018. At this point the money / headphones I'm out is a non-issue. I just would like to see everyone that has lost way more get their situations resolved.


----------



## gc335

Does anyone know if Peterek is still modding cables?  He modded some EL-8 cables for me a while back I'm hoping he can do another one.


----------



## Double C

gc335 said:


> Does anyone know if Peterek is still modding cables?  He modded some EL-8 cables for me a while back I'm hoping he can do another one.



I think you should really read the last few pages of this thread...


----------



## gc335

Double C said:


> I think you should really read the last few pages of this thread...


Got my answer... Thanks!  I scanned a few pages and didn't see anything. Totally missed it.


----------



## 3083joe

FuzzyD said:


> I thought my 5+ months was bad but two years is unconscionable. I consider that straight up criminal. Its theft. I would report that to police honestly. He stole hundreds of dollars worth of equipment from you. You have his name and address.


Been 2+ years on my ie800s sad sad sad.


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

anyone hear anything?


----------



## Voxata

It's dead, it's over. It's unfortunate for a user to ghost with a huge backlog. When I stepped away from doing 10+ cables/mods a week I finished up ALL of my work and now only do cables upon request/trade from friends. No idea why someone would duck the way he did and burn the bridge so bad.


----------



## FuzzyD

Did you all really never get your equipment back? That is criminal theft. You can still find his personal profile on Facebook. I would honestly file a police report or something.

There are reputable sellers on etsy that do modification services.


----------



## Paul Graham

I really hoped I was wrong about Peterek. 
It appears I unfortunately was not. 
I'm glad now I pushed for a refund back whenever it was. 
God knows how long I would have been waiting.


----------

